# 2011 NFL Thread



## mszwebs (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, there's going to be a season, so get ready for it!

This is the place to discuss the Best Team in Football (Clearly, Green Bay), the Worst Teams in football (Everyone Else  ), The upcoming Draft, The Madden Curse, All other football related things and that pesky lockout.

Be forewarned, all ye who enter this thread. YOU WILL GET CRAP from other members, no matter who your team is and how many SB titles they have, or in Spanky's case, don't have. Don't take it personal, but don't be surprised if you get strong reactions lol. 

It's happened before :kiss2:


LET OUR 2011 NFL DISCUSSION OFFICIALLY BEGIN!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm takin it personal. 

I knows where you lives.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2011)

-- subscribing to the verbal onslaught


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> -- subscribing to the verbal onslaught



Are you a Giants fan? I hope so, cuz Nancy is sick and tired of dressing it up, taking it off, or using it as a billboard for her beloved Eagles. 

We need FRESH MEAT. 

That is all.


----------



## J34 (Apr 21, 2011)

Lets go JETS!!!

Is it just me or has this lockout just ruined the NFL offseason? This is going to be quite an interesting draft with all the FA's still with their former teams...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 21, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Are you a Giants fan? I hope so, cuz Nancy is sick and tired of dressing it up, taking it off, or using it as a billboard for her beloved Eagles.
> 
> We need FRESH MEAT.
> 
> That is all.



* shaking head in sadness * Spanky, Spanky, Spanky still a fan of those Buzzar-er-er-Eagles huh? 

I guarantee you, the only thing green and with an eagle beloved by Nancy is the money in her bank accounts. 

Nancy, you stocked up on BBQ sauce girl? Because the only fresh meat being served is Iggle wings and legs at the Giants tailgate parties. 

Don't start - won't be... :kiss2:


----------



## Spanky (Apr 22, 2011)

Buzzards Picking on Giants Corpse of a Season

Go Buzzards!















damn! that one buzzard is fast!


----------



## Spanky (Apr 22, 2011)

And as for Nancy......


A public HAPPY BIRTHDAY, sista! :bow:


I wrote a poem for you. 

May your Giants run swift when they carry the ball, 
Block hard, push them back, against one and all,

Touchdown after touchdown, run up the score,
Make the game a yawner, just such a bore, 

Cuz just when it looks like you're going to win, 
Making Spanky don Giants-wear, just like a sin,

Then Dodge kicks to Jackson, fleet of foot wins the game, 
Leaving the Giants season dead, broken and lame, 

Nancy kicks, screams, cries with a wail,
"This thread, this site, this bet's like a jail!",

She finally grabs the shirt, puts it on with tugs, pulls and wiggles,

SHE LOOKS LIKE SHE ROOTS FOR THE PHILADELPHIA IGGLES!


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 22, 2011)

Spanky said:


> I'm takin it personal.
> 
> I knows where you lives.



lol You know where I DRINK. There is a difference (though, some might argue that point)

I'm highly unafraid of you randomly showing up to kick my ass lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 22, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Buzzards Picking on Giants Corpse of a Season
> 
> Go Buzzards!
> 
> ...





Spanky said:


> And as for Nancy......
> 
> 
> A public HAPPY BIRTHDAY, sista! :bow:
> ...



Oh ha ha ha...Not nice! And on my birthday?!? Uncalled for!

Everyone please note that it was Spanky who threw the first punch this season...*mutter*Typical Eagles fan*mutter* It's on like Donkey Kong! This is MY year! I just know it! 



Oh Shut Up!




mszwebs said:


> lol You know where I DRINK. There is a difference (though, some might argue that point)
> 
> I'm highly unafraid of you randomly showing up to kick my ass lol.



But where does _he_ drink? Because I'm thinking we should go there and beat him up in the alley out back...like the true football fans that we are.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 22, 2011)

I am just imagining you and OWA together in Eagles jerseys, one picture. :wubu:

Damn this strike.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 22, 2011)

Spanky said:


> I am just imagining you and OWA together in Eagles jerseys, one picture. :wubu:
> 
> Damn this strike.



Hmmmm, now there's a mental image I can live with. Go Eagles!
WTF? Is there no Happy Birthday Nancy thread?!?!?!?
HAPPY BIRTHDAY NANCY!!! I figure there is still time to be nice before the season starts


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 22, 2011)

Spanky said:


> I am just imagining you and OWA together in Eagles jerseys, one picture. :wubu:
> 
> Damn this strike.





daddyoh70 said:


> Hmmmm, now there's a mental image I can live with. Go Eagles!
> WTF? Is there no Happy Birthday Nancy thread?!?!?!?
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NANCY!!! I figure there is still time to be nice before the season starts



*S*eems like the Iggles faithful is on the loose...


----------



## tonynyc (Apr 22, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh ha ha ha...Not nice! And on my birthday?!? Uncalled for!
> 
> Everyone please note that it was Spanky who threw the first punch this season...*mutter*Typical Eagles fan*mutter* It's on like Donkey Kong! This is MY year! I just know it!
> 
> ...



Here's a better way to celebrate your birthday....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 23, 2011)

Spanky said:


> I am just imagining you and OWA together in Eagles jerseys, one picture. :wubu:
> 
> Damn this strike.



How about you and Daddyoh in Giants jerseys in a picture together??? Now that's an idea! :eat2:



daddyoh70 said:


> Hmmmm, now there's a mental image I can live with. Go Eagles!
> WTF? Is there no Happy Birthday Nancy thread?!?!?!?
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY NANCY!!! I figure there is still time to be nice before the season starts



Thank you, Daddyoh. I appreciate your kindness before things get too bloody around here. 



tonynyc said:


> Here's a better way to celebrate your birthday....



Now that's a birthday wish! Thank you, Tony! :happy:


----------



## NoWayOut (Apr 25, 2011)

So the lockout has been forced open and is now headed to the appeals process. I'm honestly worried about what will happen here.


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 1, 2011)

Wow, are things that bad that we aren't even discussing the draft. I think the Eagles did pretty good this year, compared to some of the other years. We addressed our O-line, D-back and linebacker issues. Hopefully we will get to see these kids practice and possibly play THIS YEAR!


----------



## J34 (May 1, 2011)

Eagles had a pretty good draft. Thought the Jets did well. I was laughing at NE's draft since I know so many of their fans, and they built up this draft like it was going to be great with all their multiple top picks. Yet their draft was mediocre


----------



## LadyDeelicious (May 1, 2011)

Hope there is a season, I am a fantasy football junkie....won my league last year.....



Let's go NINERS


----------



## tonynyc (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to the Boards LadyDeelicious .. always good to see another NFL fan...


----------



## LadyDeelicious (May 1, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Welcome to the Boards LadyDeelicious .. always good to see another NFL fan...



Thank you very much, I am loving this site! 

Are you ready for some fooooottttballlllll, I sure am!


----------



## Yakatori (May 3, 2011)

J34 said:


> "_Eagles had a pretty good draft. Thought the Jets did well. I was laughing at NE's draft since I know so many of their fans, and they built up this draft like it was going to be great with all their multiple top picks. Yet their draft was mediocre _"



I dunno; I definitely felt like some teams had some great players just fall to them (Arizona!), so it's not like they actually had to do anything. I think part of what informed the Pats' approach was the idea that; since there were so many potentially great Defensive linemen for the taking, and since there are already so many in their own division, it just made more sense to approach it from the standpoint that they were going to need the ability to neutralize that threat more than they needed to try to become just one more of the many of those teams with that ability. I think that accounts for the emphasis on offense. They basically made a lot of safe-picks, excepting Mallet who they let fall to him. With two picks each in the next year's first and second round, plus Mallet (whose stock can only increase) for a potential trade and, now, the ability to run on those teams with great defensive-line depth; the Pats are in pretty good shape. And, probably, the biggest obstacle between the Jets and the SuperBowl.


So, who do you guys think will make the biggest jump next year? I'm looking at the Lions, especially given Minnesota's impending suspensions and their quarterback-situation.


----------



## J34 (May 4, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> I dunno; I definitely felt like some teams had some great players just fall to them (Arizona!), so it's not like they actually had to do anything. I think part of what informed the Pats' approach was the idea that; since there were so many potentially great Defensive linemen for the taking, and since there are already so many in their own division, it just made more sense to approach it from the standpoint that they were going to need the ability to neutralize that threat more than they needed to try to become just one more of the many of those teams with that ability. I think that accounts for the emphasis on offense. They basically made a lot of safe-picks, excepting Mallet who they let fall to him. With two picks each in the next year's first and second round, plus Mallet (whose stock can only increase) for a potential trade and, now, the ability to run on those teams with great defensive-line depth; the Pats are in pretty good shape. And, probably, the biggest obstacle between the Jets and the SuperBowl.
> 
> 
> So, who do you guys think will make the biggest jump next year? I'm looking at the Lions, especially given Minnesota's impending suspensions and their quarterback-situation.



-Yea, although I understand that NE choosing those 2 RB's in consecutive rounds was baffling, but I remembered that Taylor, Morris, and Faulk are all Free Agents and they are over 34yrs old, which leaves BGE and Woodhead as the only starters. However they could have had the best back in Ingram, yet they traded out of it. I guess BB likes the running by committee approach. Add to that NE still did not address their need a pass rusher. IMO I believe BB is going to wait until an absoulte gem is in a draft before he drafts a question mark, though he did pass on Clay Matthews in 09. He did have some value picks, though most of the time I believe BB trades away picks since he really can't sign all those players onto a 53 man roster. Well the linchpin right now to the Pats success is the defense, which hasn't improved at all.

- Well I have the Lions making some headway maybe to 8 wins, that's if Stafford can stay healthy. If the Cardinals can get a competent QB in free agency, I still think they can win the division since the NFC West is a huge toss-up. Maybe Kevin Kolb, but that might cost a 1st, and Marc Bulger hasn't been healthy in some time


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh hell to the no!

Just heard this disgusting rumor...Plexico to the Eagles?!?!?

What? Are the Pigeons going to start recruiting directly from the big house from now on? Scouting the high security prisons on Reeds to do list during the lock out? 

I have no beef with Plex. I wish him well...just not with the Eagles. I mean, shooting one's self in the leg pales in comparison to the crimes that other guy on the Eagles committed but still...The birds are dirty to begin with. A little more grime and they'll be down right filthy.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 10, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh hell to the no!
> 
> Just heard this disgusting rumor...Plexico to the Eagles?!?!?
> 
> ...



Now now, Nancy. First thing they'd have to do is wash that Gnats smell off of him. I'm guessing he still has that smell considering where he spent the last 2 years. But the Eagles can always use another good reciever. Anything to help keep that streak alive... you know, the one where they keep beating the Gnats!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 10, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Now now, Nancy. First thing they'd have to do is wash that Gnats smell off of him. I'm guessing he still has that smell considering where he spent the last 2 years. But the Eagles can always use another good reciever. Anything to help keep that streak alive... you know, the one where they keep beating the Gnats!



What smell? Ooooh, that smell! Hon, that's the smell of a champion. A Super Bowl champion to be specific. No wonder you didn't recognize it.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 11, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Now now, Nancy. First thing they'd have to do is wash that Gnats smell off of him. I'm guessing he still has that smell considering where he spent the last 2 years. But the Eagles can always use another good reciever. Anything to help keep that streak alive... you know, the one where they keep beating the Gnats!









*
Should the Iggles get Plaxico Burress - this is the closest 'The Bridesmaids' get to Any SB Hardware*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 11, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What smell? Ooooh, that smell! Hon, that's the smell of a champion. A Super Bowl champion to be specific. No wonder you didn't recognize it.





tonynyc said:


> *
> Should the Iggles get Plaxico Burress - this is the closest 'The Bridesmaids' get to Any SB Hardware*



And in a stunning news flash...IT'S NO LONGER FEBRUARY 2008!!! All Gnats fans please make note of this.  Yesterday's news wraps today's fish. As far as that smell... it's like gunpoweder and what have you done since Feb. 2008?

Plus, we will always have sweet memories of stuff like this...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDD20lvZCTk&feature=fvst

and this..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-NC2w0cFEs&feature=related


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 11, 2011)

I actually would be okay with Burress. He didn't deserve to go to jail for that. He's not a criminal for that.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 11, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> And in a stunning news flash...IT'S NO LONGER FEBRUARY 2008!!! All Gnats fans please make note of this.  Yesterday's news wraps today's fish. As far as that smell... it's like gunpoweder and what have you done since Feb. 2008?
> 
> Plus, we will always have sweet memories of stuff like this...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDD20lvZCTk&feature=fvst
> ...



We have at least 5 years gloating rights on that win. Trust me on this, Daddyoh. Should the Eagles ever make it to the Big Game then you will understand. Heck, Eagles fans might even earn 10 years of gloating rights as they've had to wait so lo-...forever. 



NoWayOut said:


> I actually would be okay with Burress. He didn't deserve to go to jail for that. He's not a criminal for that.



Honestly, Burress was made an example. He did wrong but his intent was not to cause harm to others (unlike some who shall remain nameless). So, he was busted for being careless and now everyone can say, "Look, Boys. Don't be like Plex and shoot yourself in the leg." 

Sadly, they have much better examples of what NOT to do but those "examples" have all skated by waving and smiling. "Don't be a dog killer...Oh wait! Hmm...Don't send penis pictures to women who don't want them...No, nothing really came of that, did it? Let me see...Oh I know! Don't pin young women in bathrooms so you can force yourself on them........Nevermind." 

Seriously NFL (and NYC Mayor), Plex is your fall guy? For a bullet in his own leg?! Bad, bad football player! Go to jail for 2 years and don't pass go. I hope Plex comes back better than ever. He did something wrong so he should have gone to jail and paid the price. But the price was a little steep compared to allll the other stellar examples who have managed to walk away with just a slap on the wrist. If Plexico gets his career back I'll be happy for him....

NOT if that career is on the Eagles, however.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 12, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> We have at least 5 years gloating rights on that win. Trust me on this, Daddyoh. Should the Eagles ever make it to the Big Game then you will understand. Heck, Eagles fans might even earn 10 years of gloating rights as they've had to wait so lo-...forever.



NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!! One year gloating only on Super Bowl wins  If by some miracle (much like the Miracle at the Meadowlands), the Iggles do win a Super Bowl before I die, only one year of gloating allowed, no more, no less!




NancyGirl74 said:


> Honestly, Burress was made an example. He did wrong but his intent was not to cause harm to others (unlike some who shall remain nameless). So, he was busted for being careless and now everyone can say, "Look, Boys. Don't be like Plex and shoot yourself in the leg."
> 
> Sadly, they have much better examples of what NOT to do but those "examples" have all skated by waving and smiling. "Don't be a dog killer...Oh wait! Hmm...Don't send penis pictures to women who don't want them...No, nothing really came of that, did it? Let me see...Oh I know! Don't pin young women in bathrooms so you can force yourself on them........Nevermind."
> 
> Seriously NFL (and NYC Mayor), Plex is your fall guy? For a bullet in his own leg?! Bad, bad football player! Go to jail for 2 years and don't pass go. I hope Plex comes back better than ever. He did something wrong so he should have gone to jail and paid the price. But the price was a little steep compared to allll the other stellar examples who have managed to walk away with just a slap on the wrist. If Plexico gets his career back I'll be happy for him....


*This, I agree with!*



NancyGirl74 said:


> NOT if that career is on the Eagles, however.



*This... not so much*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 12, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!! One year gloating only on Super Bowl wins  If by some miracle (much like the Miracle at the Meadowlands), the Iggles do win a Super Bowl before I die, only one year of gloating allowed, no more, no less!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to keep my 5 years of gloating rights because it suits my purpose to do so.  :batting:


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 12, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO!!!! One year gloating only on Super Bowl wins  If by some miracle (much like the Miracle at the Meadowlands), the Iggles do win a Super Bowl before I die, only one year of gloating allowed, no more, no less!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Now* you know it wouldn't be just one year of gloating  ... it would be a celebration to make up for those years of just getting to the dance and not winning-but, just getting to the SB is a miracle period... as there are no guarantees.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 12, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *Now* you know it wouldn't be just one year of gloating  ... it would be a celebration to make up for those years of just getting to the dance and not winning-but, just getting to the SB is a miracle period... as there are no guarantees.



I don't know Tony. It is the Iggles... They could win the SB and then trade away all the good players for free agents and draft picks. One year is all I ask, one friggin year!!!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 12, 2011)

This is NOT, I repeat NOT the NFC East Thread. It is the NFL Thread. 

So as for the rest of the fans out there......Bueller...Bueller...Bueller.....


So anywho.....As it relates to Daddyoh's GREAT video postings...

I heard Tom Coughlin was penalized for "excessive stupidity" at the end of last year's game at the Meadowswamp. It will be assessed at the beginning of the next Eagles - Jints game this season. Dodge will have to punt from his own goal line......to "you know whoooooooo".

Poor Nancy has to enjoy her time in that ever more faded thread called NFL 2007.....the power is flickering, the ceiling leaks now and it is very drafty. Plus the oven there does not have the power to cook her special evil cookies and brownies.


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 13, 2011)

Spanky said:


> This is NOT, I repeat NOT the NFC East Thread. It is the NFL Thread.
> 
> So as for the rest of the fans out there......Bueller...Bueller...Bueller.....
> 
> ...



Hey how about some real food if we are going to have an NFL theme regional BBQ... cookies and brownies- tasty as they are- those are just mere snacks...
We need Hotdogs - Philly Cheesesteaks- Maryland Crabcakes - Po Boys - BBQ - Key Lime Pie - Buffalo Wings to name a few...


----------



## tonynyc (Jun 13, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> I don't know Tony. It is the Iggles... They could win the SB and then trade away all the good players for free agents and draft picks. One year is all I ask, one friggin year!!!



That's all it takes one year- and did anyone look at the NBA Championships tonight - everyone thought Miami Heat was going to win- didn't happen

AND .... is Andy safe for this year? does Kolb want out


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 13, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Poor Nancy has to enjoy her time in that ever more faded thread called NFL 2007.....the power is flickering, the ceiling leaks now and it is very drafty. Plus the oven there does not have the power to cook her special evil cookies and brownies.



Spanky, Spanky, Spanky, 2007 is still sharp and glorious and the brownies are fresh. If for no other reason than...'cause I said so. 

PS...A NFL Thread BBQ would be AWESOME! Someone make that happen.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 13, 2011)

Spanky said:


> This is NOT, I repeat NOT the NFC East Thread. It is the NFL Thread.
> 
> So as for the rest of the fans out there......Bueller...Bueller...Bueller....



The Cardinals are actually better off staying locked out, so I have no desire to talk about them.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 13, 2011)

Football is the only sport I watch. This lockout better be fixed!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 13, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Hey how about some real food if we are going to have an NFL theme regional BBQ... cookies and brownies- tasty as they are- those are just mere snacks...
> We need Hotdogs - Philly Cheesesteaks- Maryland Crabcakes - Po Boys - BBQ - Key Lime Pie - Buffalo Wings to name a few...



Don't forget the New York style cheesecake!


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 14, 2011)

Blah Blah.

In OTHER NEWS, the NFL World Champions of Superbowl XLV - The Green Bay Packers - get their rings on Thursday.

Woot woot!!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm am really sorry, but I can't read this post, the font's too fucking small. 

And I don't understand it. I just don't understand it. 







mszwebs said:


> Blah Blah.
> 
> In OTHER NEWS, the NFL World Champions of Superbowl XLV - The Green Bay Packers - get their rings on Thursday.
> 
> Woot woot!!


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 17, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Football is the only sport I watch. This lockout better be fixed!



I've got hockey. I'm good. My hockey team sucks too, but at least they have a glimmer of a chance.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 26, 2011)

Aaaaaannnd we're back!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 26, 2011)

...I couldn't resist.


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 26, 2011)

If my Ravens can actually fix their offensive line, they might actually have a chance this year...


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 26, 2011)

CHARGERS! CHARGERS! CHARGERS! Lets not make our special teams... well, too unique.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 26, 2011)

Arizona, for the love of God, please don't trade for Kevin Kolb.


----------



## Fat Brian (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope Carolina chooses to participate a few NFL games this year, last year was just sad.


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 28, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> I hope Carolina chooses to participate a few NFL games this year, last year was just sad.



Amen to that, brother. 

Kinda worried Cam Newton is gonna killed out there early on if he doesn't have enough protection on the O-line. It's gonna be tough for ANY rookie quarterback out there this year.


----------



## Spanky (Jul 29, 2011)

NoWayOut said:


> Arizona, for the love of God, please don't trade for Kevin Kolb.



Too late!


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 29, 2011)

They gave Kolb a ton of cash too. Guess they're hoping he'll be the next Matt Schaub.

Word on the street is that Nnamdi is going to the Jets. I hope that does not happen.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 29, 2011)

mulrooney13 said:


> They gave Kolb a ton of cash too. Guess they're hoping he'll be the next Matt Schaub.
> 
> Word on the street is that Nnamdi is going to the Jets. *I hope that does not happen*.



Looks like you got your wish!!!!
Asomugha Signs 5 year deal with DA IGGLES!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 29, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Looks like you got your wish!!!!
> Asomugha Signs 5 year deal with DA IGGLES!!!



Oh for the love all that is good and footbally...Here we go....


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 29, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh for the love all that is good and footbally...*Here we go*....



That's right. All rep and pleasantries are out the friggin window !! It's football season


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 29, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> That's right. All rep and pleasantries are out the friggin window !! It's football season



Thank you for the rep and pleasantries. They are very much appreciated. See? I can be nice.....



Oh and by the way...Your Iggles are going down!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 29, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Thank you for the rep and pleasantries. They are very much appreciated. See? I can be nice.....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way...Your Iggles are going down!



Hey, I know a Babe when I see one 

This is what I love. Why can't football season be 12 months long!!! Giants will be 0-whatever against the Eagles after this seaons


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 29, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Hey, I know a Babe when I see one
> 
> This is what I love. Why can't football season be 12 months long!!! Giants will be 0-whatever against the Eagles after this seaons



Stop drinking that pickle juice.....


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 29, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Stop drinking that pickle juice.....



It's what keeps me going!!1 

View attachment pickle_juice_rocks_tshirt-p235503296124031437c1k1_400.jpg


----------



## NoWayOut (Jul 30, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Too late!



All I can say to that is...69 days until the Senators take the ice. Football season's over for me.


----------



## J34 (Jul 30, 2011)

Damn the Jets lost Nmandi, though I don't really care as I wasn't expecting us to sign him anyway. Though what does suck is those 3 days of anticipation. Oh well all I can hope is that the Jets resign their key guys (Cro, Edwards, Pool, Ellis) and maybe get a pass rusher to help rush the passer.

The Patriots got some interesting veteran acquisitions, lets see if Albert Haynesworthless decides to play this year, or just tell BB that he has cramps and can't play. Lol


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 31, 2011)

Pats got Ocho...more reason to dislike them. Chad's level of arrogance will fit right in with that team. 

This is going to be a very interesting season.....


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jul 31, 2011)

Folks in Baltimore are sad to see fan-favorite Todd Heap signs with Arizona.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 31, 2011)

Plax to the Jets. 

http://aol.sportingnews.com/nfl/story/2011-07-31/plaxico-burress-agrees-to-contract-terms-with-new-york-jets?icid=maing-grid10%7Chtmlws-main-nb%7Cdl3%7Csec1_lnk3%7C82410

I am not hating this. Thank goodness it's not the Eagles!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 31, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Plax to the Jets.
> 
> http://aol.sportingnews.com/nfl/story/2011-07-31/plaxico-burress-agrees-to-contract-terms-with-new-york-jets?icid=maing-grid10%7Chtmlws-main-nb%7Cdl3%7Csec1_lnk3%7C82410
> 
> I am not hating this. Thank goodness it's not the Eagles!



I can agree with this move - after all this is a better shade of green 
a NY Team  and of course they also have bling :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> I can agree with this move - after all this is a better shade of green
> a NY Team  and of course they also have bling :happy: :happy: :happy:



Hey, Eagles got the bling!!! If I'm not mistaken, it will turn your finger green if you wear it for too long


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Aug 6, 2011)

Awww...that's so sad it's cute.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 2, 2011)

Bumping the thread- one more week - is everyone excited.....


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 2, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Bumping the thread- one more week - is everyone excited.....



Damn straight!!! Bout friggin time, seems like forever since last season ended.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 5, 2011)

*I! AM! READY!*​


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm readying myself for another long, futile season as a Panthers fan,:doh:. If we go 4-12 this year should probably considered a good one but it won't feel that way. Allah help me.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 6, 2011)

You want bling:






Looking to add a 4th now that a 14-2 team the year before without a pass rush....went and got a pass rush, uh oh


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 6, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> I'm readying myself for another long, futile season as a Panthers fan,:doh:. If we go 4-12 this year should probably considered a good one but it won't feel that way. Allah help me.



*F*at Brian: heard that Fox was gone so this will be a rebuilding year for them...




KHayes666 said:


> You want bling:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*K*evin: the AFC East is a tough division - we shall have to see on that


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *F*at Brian: heard that Fox was gone so this will be a rebuilding year for them...



Fox being gone has actually helped the situation, he's Denver's problem now. Our new coach was San Diego's defensive coordinator, I like him pretty good but he's got a tough road ahead of him. The NFC south is probably the best division in football and he has to build a team and play those other three monsters six times a year. Carolinas problem is they can't scout for good talent, most players who come here are rejects from the other 31 teams. Fox also had a pathological hatred for young players and failed to develop draft picks so we're very thin right now. Maybe by 2015 things will be better.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 6, 2011)

Whew! Made it back just in time....

So is this the line for the 2012 installment of North Jersey Giants giant ass kickings? 

Anybody? Bueller? Beuller?


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 6, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Whew! Made it back just in time....
> 
> So is this the line for the 2012 installment of North Jersey Giants giant ass kickings?
> 
> Anybody? Bueller? Beuller?



*D*on't get all McSmuggy just yet....


----------



## Spanky (Sep 6, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *D*on't get all McSmuggy just yet....



Tony, here is what I want this year. 

1. Phillies - Yankees. I want the Phillies, the best Phillies team EVER and probably the best I will ever see, play the MLB's best team in history. Beating the Yanks in the WS would legitimize the Phillies after 10,000 losses and many years of losing. 

2. The normal ho-hum general three to four touchdown comebacks by the Eagles on the Giants, preferably in Skeeto-swampo-land capped by a long punt return by Papale....errr.....Westbrook......errr.....DeSean....err......LeSean...whomever. 

3. Nancy in a picture wearing a Michael Vick jersey on top and one of Daddyoh's kilts down bottom there. WHETHER IT FITS OR NOT. Remember, we are all FAs. 

4. One jar of Tony's special NYC pickle juice. Hold the pickles.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 7, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Tony, here is what I want this year.
> 
> 1. Phillies - Yankees. I want the Phillies, the best Phillies team EVER and probably the best I will ever see, play the MLB's best team in history. Beating the Yanks in the WS would legitimize the Phillies after 10,000 losses and many years of losing.
> 
> ...



1. Fat chance, Yankees aren't getting by the Red Sox this year. 4-11 against them this year so far.

2. 3 and 4. Whatever you say lol


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 8, 2011)

Spanky said:


> 3. Nancy in a picture wearing a Michael Vick jersey on top and one of Daddyoh's kilts down bottom there. WHETHER IT FITS OR NOT. Remember, we are all FAs.



Never, ever, EVER, EVER going to happen. A. I don't think Daddyoh would part with one of his kilts and 2. The day Vick's name adorns my body is the day I stop being a Giants fan...oh and the same day hell freezes over.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 8, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Never, ever, EVER, EVER going to happen. A. *I don't think Daddyoh would part with one of his kilts* and 2. The day Vick's name adorns my body is the day I stop being a Giants fan...oh and the same day hell freezes over.



Now now, don't over estimate my love of Scottish fashion. Just something about a woman in kilt. It hangs different than a skirt. Kinda makes me go :smitten:
But back on track... Just to stir the pot a little, remember this 
The Big Press Conference!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 8, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> 1. Fat chance, Yankees aren't getting by the Red Sox this year. 4-11 against them this year so far.
> 
> 2. 3 and 4. Whatever you say lol



*A*nything can happen in the post season.....



Spanky said:


> Tony, here is what I want this year.
> 
> 1. Phillies - Yankees. I want the Phillies, the best Phillies team EVER and probably the best I will ever see, play the MLB's best team in history. Beating the Yanks in the WS would legitimize the Phillies after 10,000 losses and many years of losing.
> 
> ...



*N*ow McSpanky are u getting ahead of yourself - it's September 8th, 2011 not January8th, 2012 ... oh and the Iggles are still "Parity Bowl Champs"


----------



## J34 (Sep 8, 2011)

Giants are looking like 7-9 to 9-7 team right now.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 8, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Now now, don't over estimate my love of Scottish fashion. Just something about a woman in kilt. It hangs different than a skirt. Kinda makes me go :smitten:
> But back on track... Just to stir the pot a little, remember this
> The Big Press Conference!



Daddyoh you must get involved with the bets this season. I demand it! And a kilt must be involved!
:wubu:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 8, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Daddyoh you must get involved with the bets this season. I demand it! And a kilt must be involved!
> :wubu:



*S*ince Daddyoh70 is the cleancut type.. this is the perfect addition to his wardrobe...


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 9, 2011)

Goodbye Manning and the Colts....and the AFC is down to 3, Pittsburgh New York and New England.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 9, 2011)

MMMM-mmmm-mmmm.

I'm not gonna get all 'repeat' yet but even I was shocked at how well Green Bay was buzzing along last night.

Yes, yes. New Orleans did well too. But not well enough lol.



On an unrelated side note...Sexy Rexy for the Skins. First week 1 start since what, 2007?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 9, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Daddyoh you must get involved with the bets this season. I demand it! And a kilt must be involved!
> :wubu:



Nancy, I'll see what I can do...



tonynyc said:


> *S*ince Daddyoh70 is the cleancut type.. this is the perfect addition to his wardrobe...



Yea, this ain't gonna work. Totally clashes with my tartan. If you can find something that goes with these colors, that would be great!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 9, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Nancy, I'll see what I can do...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, this ain't gonna work. Totally clashes with my tartan. If you can find something that goes with these colors, that would be great!!!



*
Coming right up!!!!and made to order 
*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 9, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Nancy, I'll see what I can do...
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, this ain't gonna work. Totally clashes with my tartan. If you can find something that goes with these colors, that would be great!!!





tonynyc said:


> *
> Coming right up!!!!and made to order
> *



Oooooh DaddyOh dressed as a Not-So-Jolly Green Giant, how lovely! Don't worry DaddyOh, I gave Tony the rep he so richly deserves for this in your honor!

You're welcome!:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 9, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *
> Coming right up!!!!and made to order
> *



If it wasn't for that nasty smudge covering the chest, it just might work.



OneWickedAngel said:


> Oooooh DaddyOh dressed as a Not-So-Jolly Green Giant, how lovely! Don't worry DaddyOh, I gave Tony the rep he so richly deserves for this in your honor!
> 
> You're welcome!:bow:



Thank you :bow:

I would also like to thank the Gnats fans here for not harping on this "Dream Team" bullshit. One idiot, back-up quarterback makes a moronic statement and the media and other morons run with it like Joe Banner held a press conference declaring it. I've grown tired of explaining this to the asshats of America. So Thank You. Now back to football


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 11, 2011)

Did anybody see Cam Newton!?! Even though Carolina lost I think they've finally found a good young quarterback. I'm trying to maintain perspective on him but my inner Panther homer is doing cartwheels right now.


----------



## J34 (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow that Dallas pass rush is pretty good. With the way both these defenses are playing it looks like its going to be a close one.


----------



## J34 (Sep 11, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Did anybody see Cam Newton!?! Even though Carolina lost I think they've finally found a good young quarterback. I'm trying to maintain perspective on him but my inner Panther homer is doing cartwheels right now.



Thats was as impressive a start as I've ever seen


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 11, 2011)

J34 said:


> Thats was as impressive a start as I've ever seen



lol Which makes sense as he broke the existing Week 1 Rookie QB records held by Manning...giving him THE best Rookie performance ever lol.




Also, GO REDSKINS! ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY! SEXY REXY! ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY!


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 11, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Also, GO REDSKINS! ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY! SEXY REXY! ITS YOUR BIRTHDAY!



I was impressed with how he played too (on MY birthday  ) why couldn't he do that when he was with DA BEARS?!

I'm not really complaining b/c my Bears won. However, I don't think Peyton Manning had neck surgery. He had reconstructive surgery to look like Jay Cutler b/c that was NOT Cutler playing today.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 11, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> I was impressed with how he played too (on MY birthday  ) why couldn't he do that when he was with DA BEARS?!
> 
> I'm not really complaining b/c my Bears won. However,* I don't think Peyton Manning had neck surgery. He had reconstructive surgery to look like Jay Cutler b/c that was NOT Cutler playing today.*




Makes sense. They're both whiners lol.

I will give you that he played well. Remarkably well. Creepily well.

Exorcizing the demons from the NFC Championship game well lol.

The NFC North really put it to the NFC South this week.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 11, 2011)

Tomorrow night, a REAL team shows how its done...ha....ha....ha...


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 11, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Tomorrow night, a REAL team shows how its done...ha....ha....ha...




Oh for fuck's sake. lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 11, 2011)

It's going to be a looooong season.....


----------



## J34 (Sep 11, 2011)

Those cardiac Jets damn near gave me a heart attack

Dallas Cowboys: 241-0-1 
-when leading by 14+ points in the 4th quarter

and then came the g-damn JETS!!! 27-24


----------



## Spanky (Sep 12, 2011)

Last night even I was chanting J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets. Watching Tony Blo-Mo games with that late interception left me so happy. 

Wow, the Giants are not even the SECOND best football team in NY. Hee hee. 

The Packers are still the worst team in Wisconsin. Bar none. 

Nancy, no bets this year. I mean really? You really want to go there? Between Daddyoh and I, hell we'll SEW you a kilt to wear. They got any green, silver and black tartans we can use? :kiss2:

Grab the pickle juice, Tony. It is gonna be a long year. And its hot out there. 



.....and remember, Mr. Dodge, don't kick it to Mr. Jackson. Mkay?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, yes Spanky. I get it. The division is the Eagles to win or lose. But I am a true and loyal fan (even though they lost Boss and Smith. *@#$%^...I could just cry!) no matter how craptastic this season is setting up to be. I'm sure you understand, Spanky...seeing as the Eagles have had more than their fair share of craptastic seasons (I'll be nice and not even mention the lack of a Super Bowl ring). I won't rule out betting. HOWEVER, I def want to get a few more games into the season before I make that choice. I might just get you into a pink tutu yet.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 12, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Last night even I was chanting J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets. Watching Tony Blo-Mo games with that late interception left me so happy.
> 
> Wow, the Giants are not even the SECOND best football team in NY. Hee hee.
> 
> ...



*S*eason is still young .... plenty of surprizes await.... ah yes... and we do have to come up with a bet for the games this year- not sure who will have 1st dibs... I'll leave it to the lovely Nancy :wubu: to decide...


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 12, 2011)

Great....lose Dan Koppen in the first game. Just what they needed....


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 12, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Great....lose Dan Koppen in the first game. Just what they needed....



That looked nasty.


----------



## J34 (Sep 13, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Great....lose Dan Koppen in the first game. Just what they needed....



Though that NE offense was like clockwork over 600+ yards and Brady throws for 517 and 4tds??

Though to be fair, Henne threw for over 400 as well. It looks like pundits were right, as the defenses still have ways to go, before they catch up to the offenses


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 13, 2011)

The Boys are backkkk in town.


































That's one.....18 to go.


----------



## sco17 (Sep 13, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> The Boys are backkkk in town.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As much as it sickens me to say it (Diehard JETS fan here) I was definitely enjoying watching Brady light the Mermaids up.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 13, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> <snip> I won't rule out betting. HOWEVER, I def want to get a few more games into the season before I make that choice. I might just get you into a pink tutu yet.



I ran this through my Philadelphia Eagles official Noo Yawk Squawk Tawk Translator and got this. 

*"I don't know if I am more scared to bet against the Eagles or for the Giants"*


----------



## J34 (Sep 13, 2011)

sco17 said:


> As much as it sickens me to say it (Diehard JETS fan here) I was definitely enjoying watching Brady light the Mermaids up.



Traitor! Though I am more of a defense oriented fan, but it was quite an aerial display. I remember the pundits mentioning that it was going to take awhile for defenses to catch up to the offenses because of the lockout.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 13, 2011)

Giants AT Eagles Wk 3

So you Jints fans better start thinking about betting. (that includes you, OWA)

I am not pushing this year. You guys have to want it. 


And why don't I ever see Jets v Pats bets or Raves v Steelers or even Cats v Dogs?


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 13, 2011)

No one's mentioned the completely dissed Bears rout of the completely over-hyped Falcons? It was a lovely start to the season. Bring on the Saints and Packers!

Oh yeah, and Jim Cornelison should be the ONLY person allowed to sing the National Anthem. He sang the hell out of that song, as he usually does, brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 15, 2011)

PamelaLois said:


> No one's mentioned the completely dissed Bears rout of the completely over-hyped Falcons? It was a lovely start to the season. Bring on the Saints and Packers!
> 
> Oh yeah, and Jim Cornelison should be the ONLY person allowed to sing the National Anthem. He sang the hell out of that song, as he usually does, brought a tear to my eye.



lol Actually Katie mentioned it on the previous page when she likened Jay Cutler to Payton Manning (oy!)


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 15, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Giants AT Eagles Wk 3
> 
> So you Jints fans better start thinking about betting. (that includes you, OWA)
> 
> ...



*I*'m in ... we'll haveto come up with betting "terms" later....
*
perhaps picture of the winning team logo on your fav bodypart... AND it has to be posted on both the Main Board "Recent Pictures of You" and this thread for all to see.... 
*


----------



## Spanky (Sep 15, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *I*'m in ... we'll haveto come up with betting "terms" later....
> *
> perhaps picture of the winning team logo on your fav bodypart... AND it has to be posted on both the Main Board "Recent Pictures of You" and this thread for all to see....
> *



I think that is a good idea. The logo needs to be authentic. No vultures posing as Eagles and no NY upside down or something else. It needs to be the official NFL logo printed out and put on. 

I like the bet to be both games to keep it interesting no matter the result of the first game. A split would be decided by the team with the better score differential. So if the Eagles win by 7 in the first game and the Jints win by 8 in the second game, Nancy gets her unattainable dream. If the Eagles win the first game by 10 and then are losing by 21 into the fourth quarter, but the defense goes to sleep and Matt Dodge kicks to DeSean Jackson with 12 seconds on the clock in the Meadowlands.......well you know how that one ends up. 

A differential TIE will result in a final TIE and no fulfillment of the bet required on either side. But if Nancy blindly pays off the bet (cuz she is so used to doing it every year) there will be no argument on my side. 

How many Jints fans are signing up for this one? Nancy, Tony, OOOOODoubleyouuuuuuuAaaaayyyyyy? I guess I will have to hold up the banner again with hope for Daddyoh to join in. Any other Iggles fans want in? 

:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 15, 2011)

Whaaaaat?! I'm in!

After all, I think you'll look positively smashing wearing NY Giants Blues, Spanksterooni! Just don't forget to smile!!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 15, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Whaaaaat?! I'm in!
> 
> After all, I think you'll look positively smashing wearing NY Giants Blues, Spanksterooni! Just don't forget to smile!!



Mmmmmmm, Eagles logos on Nancy's and OWA's fun bits*! In technicolor! 

Tony can put a logo on his damn elbow for all I care! 

Now you guys have to taunt Daddyoh to put in! I can't do this on my own. 








*No, Nancy, your forehead, ankle, and the back of your knee are NOT fun bits.


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 15, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> Did anybody see Cam Newton!?! Even though Carolina lost I think they've finally found a good young quarterback. I'm trying to maintain perspective on him but my inner Panther homer is doing cartwheels right now.



He was facing the Cardinals. Our defense can't stop anyone. Kevin Kolb played well and was part of why we won, but that trade is not looking good at all unless we can teach him to play defense too.


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 15, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> 1. Fat chance, Yankees aren't getting by the Red Sox this year. 4-11 against them this year so far.



Is Boston even going to get into the playoffs?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 16, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> The Boys are backkkk in town.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> That's one.....18 to go.



Kev, I loves ya but I think I just threw up a little in my mouth...



Spanky said:


> I ran this through my Philadelphia Eagles official Noo Yawk Squawk Tawk Translator and got this.
> 
> *"I don't know if I am more scared to bet against the Eagles or for the Giants"*



I'll admit it. Eagles look good. Giants look bad...Ok, that time I did throw up in my mouth.



OneWickedAngel said:


> Whaaaaat?! I'm in!
> 
> After all, I think you'll look positively smashing wearing NY Giants Blues, Spanksterooni! Just don't forget to smile!!



Yay!



Spanky said:


> Mmmmmmm, Eagles logos on Nancy's and OWA's fun bits*! In technicolor!
> 
> Tony can put a logo on his damn elbow for all I care!
> 
> ...



Whoa...Who said anything about 'fun bits'? If OWA and I have to logo up our fun bits the boys do too. Bare chests, ass cheeks...I'm open. Make is sexy, boys!

PS...I'm in but I don't think three against one is fair. CALLING Daddyoh! Join in? You can even wear your kilt!


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 16, 2011)

NoWayOut said:


> He was facing the Cardinals. Our defense can't stop anyone. Kevin Kolb played well and was part of why we won, but that trade is not looking good at all unless we can teach him to play defense too.



I know, I'm trying not to get overly excited. This weekends game against the Packers will be a big test for Cam.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 16, 2011)

NoWayOut said:


> Is Boston even going to get into the playoffs?



At this point no.

If you told me two weeks ago the Red Sox rotation would completely collapse I would have laughed at you.

As it is the Sox have only 1...yes ONE...healthy and effective starter. Beckett sprained an ankle and most likely won't be able to push off the mound effectively. That leaves the 3,4 and 5 as Lackey, Wakefield and Andrew Miller all of whom have ERA's well over 5. 

You don't make the playoffs giving up an average of 7 runs a game.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 16, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> At this point no.
> 
> If you told me two weeks ago the Red Sox rotation would completely collapse I would have laughed at you.
> 
> ...



No matter. It will be Phillies over <insert AL team here> in the World Series.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 17, 2011)

Eww...baseball talk in the NFL thread. Gross!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 17, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Eww...baseball talk in the NFL thread. Gross!



Oh, uhhhhh, Eagles over the Giants by 14. 

How ya like them apples. 


BTW, can we get this thread to the next page? I am SICK of seeing all those Patriots pics in scrolling to the bottom. Ewww, gross.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 17, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Oh, uhhhhh, Eagles over the Giants by 14.
> 
> How ya like them apples.
> 
> ...



Iggles talk in an NFL thread equally gross 

And Winning One Game Does not make a SuperBowl Champ


----------



## J34 (Sep 18, 2011)

Same here, I got a bit queasy seeing the Patriots picture wall. So let's go JETS, should be a gimme against Jacksonville. Then again I know my team will make it impossible for an easy win.:doh:


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 18, 2011)

The Cardinals are going to put the Redskins in first place today. I honestly don't see another win on the schedule for my Redbirds until Dec. 18.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 18, 2011)

NoWayOut said:


> The Cardinals are going to put the Redskins in first place today. I honestly don't see another win on the schedule for my Redbirds until Dec. 18.



That assumes the Philly Birds lose to the Dirty Birds.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 18, 2011)

Spanky said:


> That assumes the Philly Birds lose to the Dirty Birds.



Um, wouldn't it be a tie for 1st if the Eagles win...and with Washington TECHNICALLY being on top with a better division record? lol

YAY PACKERS AND YAY REDSKINS!!!

Seriously though, the defense for the Pack needs to step the fuck up. They stop you when it comes down to it, and are good in the red zone, but oof. Allowing 2 400 yard games in a row?

They're only going to be able to do that for so long.

And Rexy was not looking so Sexy today, but they got it done.

Holler!


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 18, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Seriously though, the defense for the Pack needs to step the fuck up. They stop you when it comes down to it, and are good in the red zone, but oof. Allowing 2 400 yard games in a row?



I don't think it was the Packers defense that stopped Carolina in the red zone, they had trouble there last week against Arizona too. For some reason when they get boxed in on the goal line they can't seem to score, a lack of a run game doesn't help.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 18, 2011)

Fat Brian said:


> I don't think it was the Packers defense that stopped Carolina in the red zone, they had trouble there last week against Arizona too. For some reason when they get boxed in on the goal line they can't seem to score, a lack of a run game doesn't help.



Oh! So you mean that Carolina going 2/6 in the red zone had nothing to do with the Packers defense at all, and that they wouldn't have made it in even if they were playing themselves?

I bet the Saints who went 1/5 in the Red zone last week would have beaten themselves too.

Thank goodness you cleared that up for me.


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 18, 2011)

Well I knew it was just a fluke. Cutler was back to his old games (spending most of the time underneath a defensive lineman ball still in hand).


----------



## Fat Brian (Sep 18, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Oh! So you mean that Carolina going 2/6 in the red zone had nothing to do with the Packers defense at all, and that they wouldn't have made it in even if they were playing themselves?
> 
> I bet the Saints who went 1/5 in the Red zone last week would have beaten themselves too.
> 
> Thank goodness you cleared that up for me.



I was only saying Carolina isn't that good in the red zone right now.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 18, 2011)

The proper birds are back on top! GO EAGLES!!


----------



## PamelaLois (Sep 18, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> Well I knew it was just a fluke. Cutler was back to his old games (spending most of the time underneath a defensive lineman ball still in hand).



As Steve Dahl tweeted after the game - "Cutler spent more time on his back than a spokesmodel at a mattress convention"


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 18, 2011)

Mathias said:


> The proper birds are back on top! GO EAGLES!!



Looks like the "proper" Bird won after all.... scary with all those injuries though


----------



## Mathias (Sep 18, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Looks like the "proper" Bird won after all.... scary with all those injuries though



 I don't wanna talk about it.... Giants better watch out next week. We'll be out for blood.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 18, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I don't wanna talk about it.... Giants better watch out next week. We'll be out for blood.



Hmmm... if you're not talking... then your NFL buddy Sr. McSpanky must be speechless....

Spanks where you at... come out of hiding... it's ok


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 18, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Looks like the "proper" Bird won after all.... scary with all those injuries though



Yeah, that game was NASTY.

But. That means WASHINGTON is in 1st place of the NFC East lol.

I had better savor this week, because It may not happen again lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 19, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Hmmm... if you're not talking... then your NFL buddy Sr. McSpanky must be speechless....
> 
> Spanks where you at... come out of hiding... it's ok



Don't gloat just yet, Tony! You'll jinx us! We play tonight and if the first game was any indicator...things don't bode well. 

Did I mention it was going to be a long season?
:doh:


----------



## J34 (Sep 19, 2011)

Lets hope the G-men have a good game. Someone has to emerge as the 3rd receiver for them, and that defense really has to step up.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 19, 2011)

That's 2.......two down 17 to go.

Buffalo, you're next.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 21, 2011)

WE GOT THIS! BRING IT, VICK, JACKSON! THE *GIANTS *WILL OWN THE HATCHLINGS! THIS IS OUR YEAR, BABY!

*Sigh* I'm trying to psych myself up but I have a feeling I'll be hiding my eyes a lot during this game.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> WE GOT THIS! BRING IT, VICK, JACKSON! THE *GIANTS *WILL OWN THE HATCHLINGS! THIS IS OUR YEAR, BABY!
> 
> *Sigh* I'm trying to psych myself up but I have a feeling I'll be hiding my eyes a lot during this game.



Don't worry, Nancy. Win or lose, Tony will bring up the lack of Superbowls on our side. I figure that is what got the Giants fans on their feet and allowed them to struggle out of the Meadowlands late in the fourth quarter last December 10th. 

How is Mr Dodge doing these days. Is he still on the team?


PS/Trash talking gets you nowhere Mrs. Umenyiora....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 21, 2011)

Spanky. Spanky. Spanky...Trash talking is all I have left. Allow me this one thing.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky. Spanky. Spanky...Trash talking is all I have left. Allow me this one thing.



Awww come on now. At least you have your dignity and self respect....

<now where did I put that file titled " Nancy's Betting Payoff Pictures of Shame"**>


**I think there are a few of Coldy and even current Queen GB SB Loudmouth Herself, mzzzzzzwebbbbbzzzzz.


But the game is in Philly, so grab your soft pretzels and mustard for the game. None of that bagel and shmear shizzz.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 21, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Awww come on now. At least you have your dignity and self respect....
> 
> <now where did I put that file titled " Nancy's Betting Payoff Pictures of Shame"**>
> 
> ...




Good gravy! Please tell me there is no file! :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Sep 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Good gravy! Please tell me there is no file! :doh:



There is no file so long as the Iggles win. So tell Mr. Manning to step away from the Center's ass and tell Mr. Dodge to kick it to De Sean! Then no one will get hurt.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 21, 2011)

Listen Smuggy, I heard rumors that your Vick is hurtin'. May the good lord forgive me....I HOPE IT'S TRUE! I never thought I'd say this in a million years....I miss McNabb.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 21, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Don't worry, Nancy. Win or lose, Tony will bring up the lack of Superbowls on our side. I figure that is what got the Giants fans on their feet and allowed them to struggle out of the Meadowlands late in the fourth quarter last December 10th.
> 
> How is Mr Dodge doing these days. Is he still on the team?
> 
> ...



Well Spanks... I think the Philly fan base will be more than pissed off if the so called "dream team" does not live up to expectations... they have more to lose this season 'pickle' juice and all.... what's this talk of pretzels and mustard... I thought you would be noshing on a Philly Cheesesteak


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 22, 2011)

Spanky.

I just want to say one thing, in case you've forgotten:

*THE REDSKINS HAVE A BETTER RECORD THAN THE EAGLES.*

Mmmm. Makes me all tingly inside.

I love my life


----------



## Spanky (Sep 22, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Spanky.
> 
> I just want to say one thing, in case you've forgotten:
> 
> ...



Two words. 

Rex.

Grossman.


But it is nice yer all tingly and shittt.


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't wait to see how we manage to lose to Tarvaris Jackson this week. This will be an ugly game.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 24, 2011)

Today marks the 10 year anniversary that Mo Lewis earned himself a place in the Patriots Hall of Fame.

It was on this date that the New York Jets linebacker knocked Drew Bledsoe out of the game and out of action for a while leaving the team in the hands of a 6th round draft pick out of Michigan named Tom Brady.

10 years, 8 playoff appearances, 4 Conference Championships, 3 superbowl wins and 2 NFL MVP's later.....we salute Mo Lewis







Thanks for everything.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 24, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Today marks the 10 year anniversary that Mo Lewis earned himself a place in the Patriots Hall of Fame.
> 
> It was on this date that the New York Jets linebacker knocked Drew Bledsoe out of the game and out of action for a while leaving the team in the hands of a 6th round draft pick out of Michigan named Tom Brady.
> 
> ...



Will Mo get his cut on those 3 SB rings....


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 24, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Will Mo get his cut on those 3 SB rings....



I said for years he deserves an honorary ring, hopefully he'll get one.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh come on, REALLY EAGLES?!


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 25, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> That's 2.......two down 17 to go.
> 
> Buffalo, you're next.



Shit.

Thank Buffalo THAT kind of talk is over. 


Seriously though. Putting Brady into perspective...As many pics today as in all of last year?

Apparently he IS human.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 25, 2011)

My Texans lose and to the Saints, no less. Crap officiating


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh, it was such a gooooood day in football!

The Bills beat the Pats and (as much as I kinda want McNabb to do well with the Vikes (yes, I said it)) it was so nice to see the Lions win. However, the the cherry on my day...Say it with me, Spanky...

*GIANTS BEAT THE EAGLES!*

What's this?? Tears of happiness?? Why! It certainly is!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 25, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh it was such a gooooood day in football!



Perhaps you didn't see my previous; the Texans lost. How can it be a good day ?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 25, 2011)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Perhaps you didn't see my previous; the Texans lost. How can it be a good day ?



Yeah...sorry about your Texans. I was rooting for them to take down Roethlisbooger and the Saints.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 25, 2011)

Mathias said:


> Oh come on, REALLY EAGLES?!




Mathias! Sweetie! Are you in on the Giants vs Eagles bet? It's not too late to join!

:happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 25, 2011)

*Hi Iggles where you at....*







*Vick looking happy at the days results .... * :happy: :happy:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 25, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Mathias! Sweetie! Are you in on the Giants vs Eagles bet? It's not too late to join!
> 
> :happy:



Thankfully no, and I have zero intentions of joining.


----------



## mejix (Sep 25, 2011)

_Turn on my V.C.R., same one I've had for years
James Brown on the TAMI show,
Same tape I've had for years_....


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 25, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah...sorry about your Texans. I was rooting for them to take down Roethlisbooger and the Saints.



Um... WHO???

lol Maybe they failed because you were hexing the wrong guy/team combination.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 25, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah...sorry about your Texans. I was rooting for them to take down Roethlisbooger and the Saints.



I got my teams and QBs mixed up! Go Colts! Boo Saints and Breez (or however the hell you spell it) over Texans. 


Seriously...need to think before I type! Good catch NFL Thread Mom!


----------



## cinnamitch (Sep 25, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Listen Smuggy, I heard rumors that your Vick is hurtin'. May the good lord forgive me....I HOPE IT'S TRUE! I never thought I'd say this in a million years...*.I miss McNabb*.



If the Vikes keep doing what they have been doing, you can probably get him back cheap.


----------



## NoWayOut (Sep 26, 2011)

NoWayOut said:


> I can't wait to see how we manage to lose to Tarvaris Jackson this week. This will be an ugly game.



I wish I wasn't so right about my team. Giants, you're up next. Hello, 1-3.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 26, 2011)

Giants beat the Eagles. 

There. I said it. BULLOCKS BULLOCKS BULLOCKS!

I'd be happy to take the pic now, Nancy. You obviously have won. There is no way the Eagles can go to the Meadowlands and beat the Giants, let alone by 13 or more. Right? Right? Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Sep 26, 2011)

One bet at a time McSpankelson!

You must complete the terms of the current bet in place, before issuing a new challenge! AKA Ms. Nancy has earned her pic and gosh darn it, you must deliver!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 26, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> One bet at a time McSpankelson!
> 
> You must complete the terms of the current bet in place, before issuing a new challenge! AKA Ms. Nancy has earned her pic and gosh darn it, you must deliver!



Listen here, Ms. Sweetypants. I am trying to jinx Miss Nancy. The bet is for both games. Right now, the Giants win against the Eagles in the Swampland, Giants fans win the bet. If the Iggles win (and rumor has it they can win there and right quick too, then they have to win by more than the Giants did yesterday. If they win by 13, it is a full tie and no one pays out. 

But if you want to post pics holding your favorite NY symbol on some of your favorite body parts, Eagles and Giants fans would not have a problem with that. Nor Cardinals, Seahawks, Falcons, Ravens, Packers, Bears or any other fans for that matter! 

Patriots fans would see it for the cheating that it is and.......well maybe not.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 26, 2011)

And how did I get left alone in this mess. I am about as popular as Andy Reid in a post Super Bowl game interview right about now. 

Daddyoh?
Jaworski?
Cunningham?
Bueller.....Bueller.....


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2011)

Spanky said:


> And how did I get left alone in this mess. I am about as popular as Andy Reid in a post Super Bowl game interview right about now.
> 
> Daddyoh?
> Jaworski?
> ...



*S*eems like the mythically O line even on the Dims Board have left for now....

But on a serious note... Vick should have rested for the week- just makes matters worse for the Iggles... maybe nobody is drinking that pickle juice at the moment


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Listen here, Ms. Sweetypants. I am trying to jinx Miss Nancy. The bet is for both games. Right now, the Giants win against the Eagles in the Swampland, Giants fans win the bet. If the Iggles win (and rumor has it they can win there and right quick too, then they have to win by more than the Giants did yesterday. If they win by 13, it is a full tie and no one pays out.
> 
> But if you want to post pics holding your favorite NY symbol on some of your favorite body parts, Eagles and Giants fans would not have a problem with that. Nor Cardinals, Seahawks, Falcons, Ravens, Packers, Bears or any other fans for that matter!
> 
> Patriots fans would see it for the cheating that it is and.......well maybe not.



*D*on't forget Papa Ryan ...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 26, 2011)

Vick is very busy whining about late hits and unfair reffing. He sure is a charmer, that guy.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 26, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Vick is very busy whining about late hits and unfair reffing. He sure is a charmer, that guy.



He's an Iggle ... nothing more nothing less..


----------



## Spanky (Sep 27, 2011)

Keep tawkin.......just keep tawkin. :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 27, 2011)

Tis the season for smack tawkin', Smuggy!


----------



## Spanky (Sep 29, 2011)

Tough being a bird in the NFL. 

Other than the Ravens, being a bird in the NFL is not a good thing. 

Relating to Superbowls and overall team records (up to 2009):

Seahawks: winning % 0.482, 276 losses, 0-1 SB
Falcons: winning % 0.411, 392 losses (14th most in NFL history), 0-1 SB
Cardinals: winning % 0.416, 680 losses (most in NFL history), 0-1 SB 
Eagles: winning % 0.481, 548 losses (3rd most in NFL history), 0-2 SB
Ravens: winning % 0.523, 104 losses, 1-0 SB

4 teams have the same or more appearances in the SB than the 5 birds combined. 17 teams have the same or more SB wins than the 5 birds combined. 

Tough being a bird......


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 29, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Tough being a bird in the NFL.
> 
> Other than the Ravens, being a bird in the NFL is not a good thing.
> 
> ...



*H*ave u given thought to start rooting for that other Pa. team ....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 29, 2011)

Maybe you should consider becoming a Giants fan....



Whoa! Hey! Put that down! It was just a though! *runs away*


----------



## Spanky (Sep 29, 2011)

Tony, 

About as good of a chance as you becoming a Bills fan. 


Nancy,

Uh, yeah. Like I didn't see that suggestion coming from a mile away.


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 29, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Maybe you should consider becoming a Giants fan....
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa! Hey! Put that down! It was just a though! *runs away*





Spanky said:


> Tony,
> 
> About as good of a chance as you becoming a Bills fan.
> 
> ...



*LOL - I'd pick the Jets- you forgot about our other great NYC team ....*

*Does this mean ... you'll root for the Packers - *


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 29, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Tony,
> 
> About as good of a chance as you becoming a Bills fan.
> 
> ...




Are you saying I'm predictable? Because I think it would have been more predictable for me to invite you to the 2007 thread for a taste of that it's really like to be a real champion. *shrug


----------



## Spanky (Sep 29, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Are you saying I'm predictable? Because I think it would have been more predictable for me to invite you to the 2007 thread for a taste of that it's really like to be a real champion. **smug*



Fixed that fer ya!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Sep 30, 2011)

Gee, thanks. Ok, I guess I'll be Smuggette since you're not Smuggy any more.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 30, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *H*ave u given thought to start rooting for that other Pa. team ....



I'm already rooting for the Phillies Tony.


----------



## Spanky (Sep 30, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Gee, thanks. Ok, I guess I'll be Smuggette since you're not Smuggy any more.



A 14 point win by my team in a little over a month in that swampland you call a stadium in North Jersey will make me Smuggy again.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 1, 2011)

Spanky, I'm back. Sorry I left you hanging here, but was mourning the loss of a friend. 

Anyway, Yay, the Gnats finally did some homework and figured out how to beat the Eagles. I see Nancy is still living in 2007 
The Eagles are still 15-11 over the Gnats this century, 
We will always have Nov. 19, 1978 and Dec. 19th, 2010
and *Eli is still the 4th best quarterback in his family*
Last weeks game is the exact reason I do not bet on anything....ever


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 2, 2011)

3 down, 15 to go...












Raider nation just got steamrolled


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 2, 2011)

Spanky said:


> A 14 point win by my team in a little over a month in that swampland you call a stadium in North Jersey will make me Smuggy again.





daddyoh70 said:


> Spanky, I'm back. Sorry I left you hanging here, but was mourning the loss of a friend.
> 
> Anyway, Yay, the Gnats finally did some homework and figured out how to beat the Eagles. I see Nancy is still living in 2007
> The Eagles are still 15-11 over the Gnats this century,
> ...



*Illeagles 1-3 ... *







*So will youse still be buying into my Pickle Juice Monday Morning??? 
McSpanks?
Mathias?
Daddyoh?
Bueller?
Anyone?....
*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 2, 2011)

So, I was driving home from the Jersey Bash listening to the game on the radio when I was suddenly pulled over for erratic driving (total BS). The cop ask if I was doing anything while driving and I said that I was just listening to the Giants game. He asked me for my license, registration, insurance...and the score. He told me that he was letting me out of a major ticket and gave me a minor one instead (I still think it was BS because I never crossed the rumble strip like he said I did). I'm just thankful he wasn't an Eagles fan.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 2, 2011)

*GO **BEARS!*

Didn't get to see the game but apparently Hester was a superhero today.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 3, 2011)

Well if the Vikes are smart, they will shut up and stop demanding that they either get a new stadium or they might move, Because they could easily become the Omaha Onions at the rate they are going this season. It is a sad time here in the frozen tundra. Folks are even starting to root for the Packers.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Oct 3, 2011)

Ravens!! Purple all day everyday!:bow:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 3, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> So, I was driving home from the Jersey Bash listening to the game on the radio when I was suddenly pulled over for erratic driving (total BS). The cop ask if I was doing anything while driving and I said that I was just listening to the Giants game. He asked me for my license, registration, insurance...and the score. He told me that he was letting me out of a major ticket and gave me a minor one instead (I still think it was BS because I never crossed the rumble strip like he said I did). I'm just thankful he wasn't an Eagles fan.



He WAS an Eagles fan. A "minor" ticket for running over the rumble strip? Definitely an Eagles fan. And Eagles FA fan would have assumed you, as a Giants fan (Plax lovers), would be packing heat (just cuz) and would need a full pad down on the spot.....back of the hands mind you, to be professional. 


Sorry about the ticket. 








Well, maybe not, Smuggette.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 3, 2011)

Spanky, there are no Eagles fans in North Jersey. While I wasn't packing any heat if he had needed to do a pat down I would have gladly let him if he was an FA Giants fan....hands forward, too


----------



## Mathias (Oct 3, 2011)

I just want SOME good football news to come my way for once. :really sad:


----------



## Spanky (Oct 3, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I just want SOME good football news to come my way for once. :really sad:



Andy is under contract only for this year and next. So they could simply pay him for next year and start the search.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 3, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky, there are no Eagles fans in North Jersey. While I wasn't packing any heat if he had needed to do a pat down I would have gladly let him if he was an FA Giants fan....hands forward, too



Giants fan = front hand pat downs for Nancy

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......


I will have to think about this. Beats the HELL outta yo' stale ass cookies in that lame-o run down section 8 apartment you STILL call the NFL 2007 lounge.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 3, 2011)

Mathias said:


> I just want SOME good football news to come my way for once. :really sad:





Spanky said:


> Giants fan = front hand pat downs for Nancy
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm......
> 
> ...



*Oh and Spanks- the accommodations for Champion Franchises are Luxurious - hardly rundown... And you forget to mention the other Championship Wings '86 and '90 !!! Other teams have at least one or more - a very nice club *







====================================================

_iggles pride and joy..._






*Oh and Spanks.. here's the iggles palace - 1948-1949 model renovated in 1960...save some cheesesteaks for everyone... *


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 3, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Andy is under contract only for this year and next. So they could simply pay him for next year and start the search.



*O*r... like old yeller turn him loose early... if things don't turn around by mid season - fans will want him out


----------



## Spanky (Oct 4, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *O*r... like old yeller turn him loose early... if things don't turn around by mid season - fans will want him out



There is talk, only talk mind you, of digging up Jim Johnson and doing a "Weekend at Tommy's" up at the Meadowlands for the Game II. I mean a corpse with his defensive mind couldn't do worse than our current "live brained" defensive coordinator. Hand picked by Reid himself. 

<facepalm>


----------



## Spanky (Oct 4, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *Oh and Spanks- the accommodations for Champion Franchises are Luxurious - hardly rundown... And you forget to mention the other Championship Wings '86 and '90 !!! Other teams have at least one or more - a very nice club *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that Nancy I see in the doorway waiting for the Eagles love of her life to come home?















* I am talking about DeSean. Who were you thinking of?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 4, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *Oh and Spanks- the accommodations for Champion Franchises are Luxurious - hardly rundown... And you forget to mention the other Championship Wings '86 and '90 !!! Other teams have at least one or more - a very nice club *
> *Oh and Spanks.. here's the iggles palace - 1948-1949 model renovated in 1960...save some cheesesteaks for everyone... *




Actually the true palace is known as the Castle of Eagles....here's a picture of it


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 8, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> So, I was driving home from the Jersey Bash listening to the game on the radio when I was suddenly pulled over for erratic driving (total BS). The cop ask if I was doing anything while driving and I said that I was just listening to the Giants game. He asked me for my license, registration, insurance...and the score. He told me that he was letting me out of a major ticket and gave me a minor one instead (I still think it was BS because I never crossed the rumble strip like he said I did). I'm just thankful he wasn't an Eagles fan.




Nancy, he must have been a Statie (Stay' tee). The local boys know that the hot chicks get off with just a warning.....after the pat down! Thank you for your recent rep also.




Spanky said:


> There is talk, only talk mind you, of digging up Jim Johnson and doing a "Weekend at Tommy's" up at the Meadowlands for the Game II. I mean a corpse with his defensive mind couldn't do worse than our current "live brained" defensive coordinator. Hand picked by Reid himself.
> <facepalm>



Oh how I long for the days of Jim Johnson, perhaps they could dig up Concrete Charlie while they are at it to help our linebacking corp! What are we up to now... Eagles Defensive problems excuse number 975? I don't think I ever saw Andy Reid so figgity at a press conference as I did after the 49er's game. I mean, he looked like a 3rd grader that just got called to the pricipal's office!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 8, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Nancy, he must have been a Statie (Stay' tee). The local boys know that the hot chicks get off with just a warning.....after the pat down! Thank you for your recent rep also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*D*addyoh70: speaking of 3rd grade... perhaps Andy can enter the Punt ,Pass and Kick Competition for 2011 ... 

Check this Andy Reid - Punt Pass and Kick (1971).. 


*And a brief note on the latest Baseball News ... Yanks! Phillies! what the fuck happended ...perhaps they need to extend the 1st round to 7 games instead of 5... *


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 8, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *D*addyoh70: speaking of 3rd grade... perhaps Andy can enter the Punt ,Pass and Kick Competition for 2011 ...
> 
> Check this Andy Reid - Punt Pass and Kick (1971)..
> 
> ...



Is that clip not one of the funniest things you've ever seen. I haven't been able to stop laughing since the first time I saw that. Great post!!!
Seems as though the "Ryan Howard Effect" has hit Philly for the 2nd year in a row  Holding true to form, the Philadelphia Phaithful have diagnosed Howard with an outer labia strain


----------



## b0nnie (Oct 8, 2011)

*RIP Al Davis*

July 4, 1929-October 8, 2011​
View attachment raiderlogo.jpg


----------



## Missbreeze (Oct 9, 2011)

For the love of Mary!!! They won the game..... I am in awe. EXCELLENT 4th quarter.... :bow:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not so sure that the Seahawks won so much as the Giants just lost. Not to take away from their win but both teams did not play to their best. The Seahawks were just a bit less sucky. 

Cruz, I like him. He has potential. He makes amazing plays. His fails, though? They are epic. Poor kid. He looks so young, I just want to cuddle him...then scream "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?!" and then cuddle him again because I was mean.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 10, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm not so sure that the Seahawks won so much as the Giants just lost. Not to take away from their win but both teams did not play to their best. The Seahawks were just a bit less sucky.
> 
> Cruz, I like him. He has potential. He makes amazing plays. His fails, though? They are epic. Poor kid. He looks so young, I just want to cuddle him...then scream "WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH YOU!?!" and then cuddle him again because I was mean.



*B*een a wierd week for all NY sports teams...


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 10, 2011)

Will Philly get off the schnide and actually win more then one game?
Is Indy throwing every game to guarantee getting Andrew Luck as the 1st round draft pick?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 10, 2011)

What in blue hell was Matt Schaub thinking? You could have ran that ball in for the score and the wing but you passed it for an interception. Really, Matt?


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 10, 2011)

NY Jets ran their mouths and the Patriots ran the ball down their throats.

4 down, 14 to go


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 11, 2011)

<3 my Lions.


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Chimpi said:


> <3 my Lions.





Someone has to


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 11, 2011)

WTF Bears? That was depressing. How soon can I move to Michigan?


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 11, 2011)

I only got to watch until the end of the 1st half; but, to me, it looked like that Lions defense was head-hunting. Was it, like, 3 defensive penalties in a row? Roughing, encroachment...and then, on the last neutral zone infraction; I forget who it actually was; but, normally, you get caught offsides and you pull-back. This dude jumps off-sides and just wacks Cutler. I, mean, it definitely look like Cutler flopped a little. But those constant hits have a cummulative effect. He got beat-up pretty bad.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 11, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Actually the true palace is known as the Castle of Eagles....here's a picture of it



Funny enough, I visited this castle about 3 years ago. We had to hike up a bunch a switchbacks to get to the mountain top castle. Once there, we watched a raptor demonstration including an American Bald Eagle soaring above the Austria Alps. Then we went inside and ate an authentic medieval dinner. No forks and spoons (knives only). Kinda like a NY meal every day!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 14, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Funny enough, I visited this castle about 3 years ago. We had to hike up a bunch a switchbacks to get to the mountain top castle. Once there, we watched a raptor demonstration including an American Bald Eagle soaring above the Austria Alps. Then we went inside and ate an authentic medieval dinner. No forks and spoons (knives only). Kinda like a NY meal every day!



That's why they call it the castle of eagles, only an eagle can get to it.

I've always wanted to go there. How much does it cost to hike there, cable car, etc?


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 14, 2011)

This thread seems, at times, hit or miss. So, at the risk of stirring the pot/ taking it beyond the intended scope, please give your thoughts on the point of at issue between myself and some Giants fans: Is Eli Manning a top 10 NFL Quarterback? Where would you rank him in terms of value (cost versus benefit) for his team vis -a- vis some of the other quarterbacks in the league?

Don't get me wrong; I definitely think he's talented. Moreover, I realize realize that, winning the Super Bowl, he proved the missing-piece for an organization that'd been on cusp/underachieving for some time. And so, if you pay a premium for the one piece you need to reach the very highest-level, so be-it. Likewise, particularly for his organization, for the challenges unique to playing in that type of market; I can see how, in some ways, he's really a better-fit for what they needed at that time than, say a Rothlisberger or a Rivers. Maybe, even, his particular personal qualities make him, in some ways, more suited to play in NY than his own brother or someone like Tom Brady. But, I dunno....I mean, if I were, today, building a new team from the ground-up and I could pick from any quarterback, either currently in the league or among those recently retired, as my marquee player; and if picking this player gave me exclusive rights to either use them as my own player or trade for others, picks etc.....Eli is not a guy I would be thinking about. Eli....I dunno if Eli would even-be halfway through my list. So, I guess I'm asking, what does your list look-like? Here's mine:

1. Tom Brady 
2. Peyton Manning
3. Aaron Rodgers
4. Drew Brees
5. Ben Rothlisberger
6. Philip Rivers
7. Matt Ryan
8. Joe Flacco
9. Carson Palmer
10. Matt Schaub
11. Matt Stafford
12. Josh Freeman
13. Michael Vick
14. Cam Newton
15. Mark Sanchez
16. Matt Cassel
17. Tim Tebow
18. Kevin Kolb
19. Ryan FitzPatrick
20. (not Eli Manning)

Okay, obviously, depending on which criteria you want emphasize any of these guys, I think, can move up a bit or down this list. I mean, I wouldn't necessarily want some of these guys on my team or as a teammate. From a public relations/face of the franchise/character stand-point Eli is miles ahead of a Michael Vick. But, if I have Vick, defenses are game-planning around that. With Vick, I don't have a pay a premium for possession-type receivers; Vick can do more with developmental-type prospects, short guys, etc.. Teams; now, at this point; might offer me something in trade for Vick. But nobody's excited at the prospect of giving me loads of picks to acquire Manning. They'll just wait to pick him up in free-agency, on the cheap (compared to what the Giants would have to pay to keep-him). Other guys, it's just a matter what they do from a consistency standpoint; Brady, Peyton, Rothlisberger; I certainly don't think they're equal in terms of what they can do and have-done. But, roughly speaking, those are guys that, regardless of who you put around-them, they're going to be able to compete with more than half of the league. Those are guys who, on the basis of past-performance, you know are going to put your team in the hunt, year-in and year-out, sick, injured, unhappy with their contract, whatever. Those guys are money in the bank. Then you have hot-hand type of guys; guys who're just playing really, really well right now; well enough that it kind of makes you wonder if they're on the cusp of something (Rodgers>Stafford> Fitzpatrick> Newton). And then, you have a handful of guys, in varying grades, that've shown flashes of brilliance roughly comparable to the brilliance Eli has shown; but they just haven't "done-it" yet; so they just seem have to have that edge, that hunger that Eli seems to be missing. I would put Rivers at the head of this pack; but now you see a fresh crop of them coming-up, many of whom you have to figure will surpass Eli before he can think of surpassing the likes of Tom Brady, Manning, Rodgers etc...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> Is Eli Manning a top 10 NFL Quarterback? (snipped)



Yakatori, I tried to read all that but my eyes started to cross at the Eli vs Vick part. I'll just make my response a general statement directed to the question above.

1. Big Brother's Shadow: If you have a brother like Peyton you are never going to be #1. Peyton is exceptional. One of the best. Even his commercials are funny. Peyton's place in football history is well established. Eli is still trying to establish his. 

2. Eli is not a bad quarterback. In fact, he's a very good one. He's not a rookie any more but with Eli it seems as if each season he has to reprove his abilities. This is partly because it is normal for a lot of QBs to have to constantly reprove themselves and partly unfair because it relates back to the "Big Brother's Shadow" issue and his inconsistencies (see 3).

3. Eli is inconsistent. Brilliant in the pocket, throws like Favre on his good days, smart at moving the ball, a leader at bringing things together in the 4th. On the flip-side, he runs like a girl (this girl specifically, if you've ever seen me run you'll know what I mean), he has way too many interceptions and not the accuracy to be a "Favre" QB, he's not a team leader, and has been known to have epic failures (be prepared for a snarky comment from Spanky)

4. My personal opinion is this: I love Eli. I love all the wonderful things he has done as a Giants quarterback. He has paid his dues, he dwells with grace in the shadow of those more renowned than himself (past Giants QBs, his brother), he carries the load of all the high hopes of a powerful franchise and fan base, does not seem to knuckle under to the pressure, and he's a very good player and play maker. I do wish he was a stronger QB, more consistent, and more of a leader. However, he's been a large part of the reason the Giants are contenders year after year, even in our "bad" years. Hell, he brought an under dog, wildcard team to the Super Bowl and won it! Could Eli Manning be a better QB? Sure. Maybe he will never be one of the greats but he's better than a lot out there who keep getting accolades for looking all pretty on paper and not doing jack... :Cough: Vick. Romo :Cough: I wish people would get off Eli's back for not being someone else and appreciate him for who he is...human and flawed but a damn good quarterback. He may not be in a lot of people's Top 10 but he's in mine. So, get the f off of Eli's back and leave my quarterback the f alone.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 15, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yakatori, I tried to read all that but my eyes started to cross at the Eli vs Vick part. I'll just make my response a general statement directed to the question above.
> 
> 1. Big Brother's Shadow: If you have a brother like Peyton you are never going to be #1. Peyton is exceptional. One of the best. Even his commercials are funny. Peyton's place in football history is well established. Eli is still trying to establish his.
> 
> ...



*N*ancy: I recall that very topic being discussed on the Boomer Esaiason -Craig Carlton radio show on WFAN ... Eli was asked a "loaded" question during one of the preseason interviews... either way you answer that questions- you open a hornet's nest....


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 15, 2011)

How is Josh Freeman ahead of Ryan Fitzpatrick?


----------



## Yakatori (Oct 16, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> "_How is Josh Freeman ahead of Ryan Fitzpatrick?_"


Well, it's not really an exact science. Honestly, I have some misgivings about putting someone like Cam Newton so high as well. But you have to factor-in upside. Like Newton, Freeman is a very young player relative to his experience; and so, right now, his learning curve is still relatively steep. Also like Newton, Freeman is a big guy with some mobility. Obviously not Michael Vick's type of mobility, but certainly enough to create some problems as far as game-planning and to make the most of some marginal receiving & blocking talent. Except, of course, that Freeman's I mean, even if you get a hand on those guys, a safety is going to need some help in taking them down.

Whereas I see Fitzpatrick more-as just a guy who happens to be on a very hot streak as he now finds himself surrounded by the type of support he needs. You take a away some of that support and....I dunno if he would be fighting for wins the way you see a guy like Cassel doing in Kansas City. Maybe I'm wrong, though. But Fitzpatrick, at this point, kind-of is what he is, which is pretty good as far as I'm concerned. But I think Freeman still projects to be better.

The problem for Eli, as I alluded-to before, is that it's not just his brother's shadow. It's Tom Brady, a 5th round pick. It's Rodgers (late first-rounder) and Brees (another late first-rounder), who're both kind of fiery. It's Rivers, also another fiery-type, from the same draft-class who's cultivated a reputation for being the type of guy who can just take-over a game. It's Rothlisberger, who just seemed to fall to the Steelers, who's matched Eli's one Superbowl victory with two. There are, basically, all of these guys who now sort of beg comparison that he doesn't really project to to surpass. And then, on the other end of it, there are also too many guys who're, now, coming up, and projecting to surpass him. So, I think, as Tony was pointing out, the question is coming to him as result of people just now having or wanting to have some clearer sense of perspective about where exactly he fits-in among the various categories (QB's playing today/all-time, all-time Giants QB's). Just enough time has past since the Superbowl to where we can look at it more objectively..


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> There are, basically, all of these guys who now sort of beg comparison that he doesn't really project to to surpass. (snipped)



That's it in a nutshell. Who is doing the begging for comparison? Is that a sports thing or a guy thing? I love football and the Giants but I don't feel the need to rate everyone. In my opinion, it is established that Eli is a good quarterback. It remains to be seen if he will ever be counted among the greats. Anything more than that is trying to predict the future and no one can live up to that standard. I know the comparing and ranking and score keeping is fun but if a good player doesn't rank as high as others think he should that's on them for finding fault in the first place. 

As for your pointing to Rothlesbooger and Mike The Dog Slayer...Fine, they are good quarterbacks. Even I can't take that away from them. However, I would take Eli and his average talent over them any day. Sometimes it's not always about the stats, scores, and wins. Sometimes you just want to root for a good player who tries his best.


----------



## Mozz (Oct 16, 2011)

any bears fans?


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 16, 2011)

Mozz said:


> any bears fans?




There are a few...no worries.


----------



## Mozz (Oct 16, 2011)

Im hopping we pull it off tonight... we need this win really bad.... if we dont get.. i dont know how the rest of the season is going to look


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 16, 2011)

2 fumbles and 2 interceptions......4 turnovers but the final score reads 20-16.

Both Ryans have been defeated inside of a week.

5 down, 13 to go.


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 16, 2011)

Mozz said:


> any bears fans?



I am here Mozz! and we sure started out well. Let's hope we continue what we have started.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 17, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> There are a few...no worries.



I guess the one outspoken Redskins fan is more of a.....how should I say this.....a Packers fan this morning?


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 18, 2011)

Spanky said:


> I guess the one outspoken Redskins fan is more of a.....how should I say this.....a Packers fan this morning?



I am still an outspoken Redskins fan. Sexy Rexy was not so sexy lol.

In fact, I throw a football better than he did yesterday.

However, I'd rather be a so-so Redskins team that surprises people by being halfway decent, than a shitty Eagles team that surprises people by how much their dream team teeters on the edge of being a nightmare.


And I will ALWAYS be a Packers fan.

Always.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 18, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I am still an outspoken Redskins fan. Sexy Rexy was not so sexy lol.
> 
> In fact, I throw a football better than he did yesterday.
> 
> ...



Whew! I was about to be worried until I read those last two lines.


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 18, 2011)

Lets see how the Redskins & Vikings do with new QB's. Although I can't understand why Oakland would trade 2 draft picks for Carson Palmer.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 18, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> I am still an outspoken Redskins fan. Sexy Rexy was not so sexy lol.
> 
> In fact, I throw a football better than he did yesterday.
> 
> ...



Looks like Shitty beat Suprisey last Sundee. 

Lub,

Shitty


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 21, 2011)

I just made my 3,333rd post and I wanted to break that number by posting something very special, meaningfull, and heartfelt....



*GO GIANTS !!!!!*
The Eagles Suck!​


Welcome 3,334.


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 21, 2011)

Pokes nose in.... oh yeah I am a Dolphins fan.  See you guys in a couple years, lol.


----------



## NoWayOut (Oct 23, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> How is Josh Freeman ahead of Ryan Fitzpatrick?



How are Tim Tebow and Kevin Kolb ahead of Ryan Fitzpatrick? Seeing as how he might not even be the second-best quarterback on his own team (even with the Broncos starting him), how is Tim Tebow ahead of anybody?

You're telling me Eli Manning, who has a Super Bowl ring, isn't as good a quarterback as Tim Tebow, who hasn't proven he's even close to an NFL quarterback? Ha. Hahahaha. Not a chance.


----------



## NoWayOut (Oct 23, 2011)

As far as my Cardinals, I'm kind of hoping we get beat. We keep losing, adios, Ken Whisenhunt.


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 23, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I just made my 3,333rd post and I wanted to break that number by posting something very special, meaningfull, and heartfelt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*P*oetic.... And to the point!!!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 24, 2011)

HAHA Redskins FAIL.

Good Job to my boys up in GB, however!

Katie, you'd be proud. I was flirting with my waiter at Alberto's (the restaurant at the Carol Stream Holiday Inn) and the Bears game was on, and I made the concession that I liked the Bears better than the Lions, Vikings and Patriots.

I mean, honestly, they're nowhere near the bottom of my list lol.


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 24, 2011)

sets down the drinks, the oodles of snacks, the pile of dvd's and settles into this thread for the long haul

and to giggle at the posts about football which I know nothing about


----------



## Spanky (Oct 24, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I just made my 3,333rd post and I wanted to break that number by posting something very special, meaningfull, and heartfelt....
> 
> 
> *GO GIANTS !!!!!*
> ...



#1. This horrible terrible slight at my Eagles is just the last straw.
#2. This arrogant, overconfident, dripping with smugginess post makes me feel a bit better about the Iggles chances of going up to that swamp-asses drainage pit and going all "Vick on yo asses". aka "win by 14"
#3. I decided what large hairy part of my body that Giants logo is going if they cheat and somehow win the game. 

"the Eagles suck". Where do you come up with this stuff? It is absolutely eye bleeding terrible. You, your family and anyone who has ever known you should be totally ashamed of you. Just awful. Horrible.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 24, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> HAHA Redskins FAIL.



No, this needs correction. 

For the rest of the season.......Redskins.
FAIL
FAIL
FAIL
FAIL
FAIL
FAIL
FAIL
FAIL
<how many games is that?> OH.
FAIL and.........wait for it. 

FAIL.

The end. See ya in 2012!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 28, 2011)

The Giants should win this one and remain on the NFC East leader board. However, the last thing you can count on with the Giants is them being consistent. I'm knocking on wood as we speak. 

Now....Who do I want to fail, Eagles or Cowgirls? Eagles are at the bottom. I like them there. Still, even though Cowboys are higher in the standings I feel like they pose less of a threat than the Eagles. So, go Cowgirls??? Ugh, that doesn't feel right at all!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 28, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The Giants should win this one and remain on the NFC East leader board. However, the last thing you can count on with the Giants is them being consistent. I'm knocking on wood as we speak.
> 
> Now....Who do I want to fail, Eagles or Cowgirls? Eagles are at the bottom. I like them there. Still, even though Cowboys are higher in the standings I feel like they pose less of a threat than the Eagles. So, go Cowgirls??? Ugh, that doesn't feel right at all!



Despite the latest from Brandon Jacobs- I am feeling optomistic about the Sunday match-up with Miami...But, yes... anything can happen.

Now as for our beloved Illeagles ... Cowgirls for the Win :happy: ... 


Iggles SUCK !!!!!


----------



## indy500tchr (Oct 30, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Katie, you'd be proud. I was flirting with my waiter at Alberto's (the restaurant at the Carol Stream Holiday Inn) and the Bears game was on, and I made the concession that I liked the Bears better than the Lions, Vikings and Patriots.
> 
> I mean, honestly, they're nowhere near the bottom of my list lol.



Jess my dear I am very proud....just hope it wasn't the alcohol talking


----------



## mszwebs (Oct 30, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> Jess my dear I am very proud....just hope it wasn't the alcohol talking



Sober as sober can be. This was Sunday afternoon as I was waiting for my mom lol. 

I was only drunk the first night. Saturday, I was PAINFULLY sober lol, so the alcohol was wayyy out of my system by the time Sunday afternoon rolled around.


----------



## Spanky (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, Nancy? Uh, the Eagles could go up to the Swamp and do the very same thing to the Midgets that they just did to the Cowpokes. Glad you rooted for them. 

Just letting you know. You can back out of the bet right now by posting your losing picture.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 31, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> The Giants should win this one and remain on the NFC East leader board. However, the last thing you can count on with the Giants is them being consistent. I'm knocking on wood as we speak.
> 
> Now....Who do I want to fail, Eagles or Cowgirls? Eagles are at the bottom. I like them there. Still, even though Cowboys are higher in the standings I feel like they pose less of a threat than the Eagles. So, go Cowgirls??? Ugh, that doesn't feel right at all!



I'll bet it didn't knowing they got totally stomped!


----------



## tonynyc (Oct 31, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Oh, Nancy? Uh, the Eagles could go up to the Swamp and do the very same thing to the Midgets that they just did to the Cowpokes. Glad you rooted for them.
> 
> Just letting you know. You can back out of the bet right now by posting your losing picture.





Mathias said:


> I'll bet it didn't knowing they got totally stomped!



*Given the results of the last meeting... it may be more of this...

*






*Look at our hapless Iggles looking all bright eyed and confused* :happy: :happy:


*Both teams have tough games before that faithful Nov. 20th meeting*

*NY Giants*

*Sunday Nov 6th @ New England
Sunday Nov 13th @ San Francisco*


*Philadelphia Eagles*

*Sunday Nov 6th Chicago
Sunday Nov 13th Arizona *


----------



## pdesil071189 (Nov 1, 2011)

They are doing pretty good this year Defense is Great Offense is ok if the O line was better Andy Dalton wouldn't be throwing so many interceptions. Id throw the ball off if a bunch of Defensive Linemen were running at me too. We will see how it can hold up though. This week it the Titans that should be a easy win. After that its the Steelers and the Raven's If they beat them then they should easily be able to make it to the playoffs


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2011)

You want to trade video barbs? REALLY? 

Given the results of the last game in the Muddylands. 

Tony's Favorite Play!








tonynyc said:


> *Given the results of the last meeting... it may be more of this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 1, 2011)

I am waiting for next week and see how bad Tebow does.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 1, 2011)

Spanky said:


> You want to trade video barbs? REALLY?
> 
> Given the results of the last game in the Muddylands.
> 
> Tony's Favorite Play!



You beat me to it! Hahaha!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 1, 2011)

Mathias said:


> You beat me to it! Hahaha!



It is amazing about all of the Eagles dramatic victories over the Jints. I mean Meadowlands I and II, Dogdy's Punt, etc etc. 

I can't think of a famous Giants win over the Eagles. 

But no matter how many whoopins they get, they always seem to find pics of the 1960 Eagles Championship and the 3 SB Rings the rat bastards have up there in the Swamp. 







Bastards. 





Damn. 





<I need a cookie. Where's Nancy when you need her?>


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2011)

Spanky said:


> It is amazing about all of the Eagles dramatic victories over the Jints. I mean Meadowlands I and II, Dogdy's Punt, etc etc.
> 
> I can't think of a famous Giants win over the Eagles.
> 
> ...




*T*ruly something to behold... better to be Winning Bastards :happy: than SAD SACKS.... 

*What's the deal with the cookies- you, Mathias and Daddyoh are not planning to hogging up all those CheeseSteaks for yourselves!!!! *


----------



## Mathias (Nov 1, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *T*ruly something to behold... better to be Winning Bastards :happy: than SAD SACKS....
> 
> *What's the deal with the cookies- you, Mathias and Daddyoh are not planning to hogging up all those CheeseSteaks for yourselves!!!! *



Only if you share some of that cheesecake your state is famous for!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2011)

Mathias said:


> You beat me to it! Hahaha!





Mathias said:


> Only if you share some of that cheesecake your state is famous for!



*A*dd some regional goodies from the other NFL Dimmers and we can have a true feast... better not invite this guy


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 5, 2011)

Nancy has been without power for a whole week...Yes! A whole week. But I'm back (as of a half hour ago) and I fear nothing at this point. NOTHING. When you've slept in 5 layers of clothing under 4 layers of blankets, bathed everyday with cold water (and I mean COLD), listened to your team barely beat the Dolphins on AM radio, and inhaled enough candle smoke to have a smokers cough you can survive anything...even a stupid bet.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 5, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Nancy has been without power for a whole week...Yes! A whole week. But I'm back (as of a half hour ago) and I fear nothing at this point. NOTHING. When you've slept in 5 layers of clothing under 4 layers of blankets, bathed everyday with cold water (and I mean COLD), listened to your team barely beat the Dolphins on AM radio, and inhaled enough candle smoke to have a smokers cough you can survive anything...even a stupid bet.



Bah.

Typical February day in Minnesota. 

I don't even want to discuss January. Especially if the Eagles get to the NFC Championship. <facepalm>


But, Nancy dear, have you picked out a spot on your beautiful body for an Eagles logo and a pic?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 5, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Bah.
> 
> Typical February day in Minnesota.
> 
> ...



Spanky-boo, comments about my body and your team's name don't belong in the same sentence. Just sayin'. But thanks anyway. 

Oh! And I think I have the perfect place should we lose (which won't be happening this year!). I'll give you a hint. It's right between...my pointer and ring finger. 


Ah! I have missed you, NFL Thread!


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 6, 2011)

Tebow's a winner.


But this is what they're playing on Bay -rea sports-talk radio.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 6, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> Tebow's a winner.
> 
> 
> But this is what they're playing on Bay -rea sports-talk radio.



Well it's nice the Tebow has the confidence... still has to prove himself - let's see his body of work in a few years


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 6, 2011)

I said it to a co-worker at the beginning of the season and he thought I was crazy:

"This could very well be Bellichick's last year in New England"

At the time I was laughed at, its not so funny anymore is it?


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 7, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> I said it to a co-worker at the beginning of the season and he thought I was crazy:
> 
> "This could very well be Bellichick's last year in New England"
> 
> At the time I was laughed at, its not so funny anymore is it?



Has there been any specific grumbling in the media... what a game though - one for the ages ... Now things will get interesting (would be nice if these two were to meet again when it really counts) ...


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 7, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Has there been any specific grumbling in the media... what a game though - one for the ages ... Now things will get interesting (*would be nice if these two were to meet again when it really counts*) ...



They won't.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Has there been any specific grumbling in the media... what a game though - one for the ages ... Now things will get interesting (would be nice if these two were to meet again when it really counts) ...



Grumbling in the media, talk show radios and the streets.

Bellichick's personnel moves have been downright horrendous the last couple years because A. He's too arrogant to admit when he makes a mistake and B. He's trying to do everything himself.

He's become Rick Pitino (circa 2001) more or less....he wants to be head coach, d-coordinator, o-coordinator, general manager, etc and its not working.

He has nobody but himself to blame for his defense when he brought every single one of them there. All the draft picks and free agents were all chosen by him. How do you cut your ENTIRE SECONDARY after going 14-2 the year before and instead of drafting a pass rusher which was desperately needed you go with an offensive lineman? Or how about trading out of the first round 2 years in a row when any number of players in those positions could help right now? I could go on all night but I'll end up throwing my keyboard out a window.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 7, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> They won't.



*H*MMMM ... Sun Dec 4th... another tough game ....


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 7, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> "_...I could go on all night but I'll end up throwing my keyboard out a window._"


He's got the most wins as coach in the league since taking taking over in 2000. Next closest is the Colts (as team) who're now 0-9. Owners want consistency, competitive seasons year-in and year out. That's what makes the $. There's no-way Kraft would ever fire Belichick. If money will do-it, they'll find a way to tie him in like Elway or Holmgren, if just to lend some credibility to whoever they're transitioning-to.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 7, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> They won't.



HOLY CRIKEY AND ALL THAT IS HOLEY AND CHEESY IN WISCONSIN. 

I agree with this.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 7, 2011)

I would agree. The Packers are the team to beat. No let-up in sight.


----------



## Adrian (Nov 8, 2011)

Green Bay is doing real good and I congratulate them but, how about those 'niners'? One of the biggest surprises in this season is that a team a couple years ago was a joke of the NFL. They have shown that they are for real! A record of 7-1, translates that a few more wins and the SF 49ers will host a play-off game!!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was going to pull a Kevin and post a bunch of pics of the winning team and say something like "Whatever number down. Whatever number to go" but I won't. It would be mean....And besides all the pics I could find were of that OTHER GAME in which we broke and even bigger Pats winning streak. 

See?! I'm not heartless. *smile*


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 12, 2011)

Ok I know I am about a week late in the gloating of the AMAZING Monday night football game.

1. WOOT Bears!

2. Sorry Spanks. Had to clip those Eagle's wings.

3. Nancy congrats and you're welcome (see #2) 

4. Looking for a repeat tomorrow afternoon against the Lions.


----------



## NoWayOut (Nov 13, 2011)

What the hell, Cardinals? What. The. Hell?

San Francisco is 7-1. We are not catching them. Once you are out of the playoff race, you play to lose the game. STOP WINNING!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 13, 2011)

DeSean Jackson is a bum. Thanks for a completely shit season Eagles.

Edited to add: I take solace in the fact that the Giants lost.


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think this is premature at all but the Bears kicked some major Lion arse tonight. 

Matt Stafford forgot who he was playing for this week. I've never seen so many interceptions, that weren't by Cutler, in one game! Sure as heck helped my fantasy team this week as I have the Bears D and Robbie Gould.


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 13, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> I don't think this is premature at all but the Bears kicked some major Lion arse tonight.
> 
> Matt Stafford forgot who he was playing for this week. I've never seen so many interceptions, that weren't by Cutler, in one game! Sure as heck helped my fantasy team this week as I have the Bears D and Robbie Gould.



Stafford should have been ejected for throwing Moore to the ground... if for nothing else than slinking out of the fight like a little bitch after he caused it lol.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh, those poor lions got so stomped tonight. [Kay, so it was actually kind of funny.] 


I'm _really_ excited for the Packer game tomorrow night. 8-0 is something to be quite proud of, Here's hoping it continues :"D (Tears of joy, bwuahaha)


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 13, 2011)

mszwebs said:


> Stafford should have been ejected for throwing Moore to the ground... if for nothing else than slinking out of the fight like a little bitch after he caused it lol.



I TOTALLY agree. DJ Moore was provoked by the little twit. They both should have been taken out of the game. It sure was fun seeing Stafford's balls flying everywhere but into the hands of a Lions receiver.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 13, 2011)

goddamn football is the reason im not getting laid tonight! aarrrgghghhhh!!!! *shakes fists*


----------



## lostjacket (Nov 13, 2011)

The Patriots - actually played amazingly well. It is still the regular season though...


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 15, 2011)

Saoirse said:


> goddamn football is the reason im not getting laid tonight! aarrrgghghhhh!!!! *shakes fists*



That's strange. I got laid WHILE watching football, people really need to learn how to compromise with their lovers lol


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 15, 2011)

As a packer fan, I can honestly say I actually feel slightly bad for the vikings, That was a brutal win against them. 45-7? I mean, _wow_. So 9-0, here's hoping we can make that at least 10


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 15, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> That's strange. I got laid WHILE watching football, people really need to learn how to compromise with their lovers lol



hes no lover. just a hot man who i enjoy getting nasty with. plus his birthday was on Sunday so I was thinking at least a bday bj! But his beloved Pats were playing and some of his friends were coming over to yell at the tv and drink beer. no time for naughtiness i guess.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 15, 2011)

lostjacket said:


> The Patriots - actually played amazingly well. It is still the regular season though...





Saoirse said:


> hes no lover. just a hot man who i enjoy getting nasty with. plus his birthday was on Sunday so I was thinking at least a bday bj! But his beloved Pats were playing and *some of his friends were coming over to yell at the tv and drink beer. no time for naughtiness i guess*.



Good point. When friends are gone then its time to get nasty.


----------



## Yakatori (Nov 15, 2011)

NoWayOut said:


> "_What the hell, Cardinals? What. The. Hell?
> 
> San Francisco is 7-1. We are not catching them. Once you are out of the playoff race, you play to lose the game. STOP WINNING!_"


I dunno, I just think they'e in transition. Do you really think you can get that #1 pick? If Luck declares eligible, then it's certainly worth having, either to use or to trade; especially now-since they've enacted that new rookie-maximum signing policy. But, otherwise, I'd really rather pick later. You need to build through the draft, you need to acquire depth/developmental players; not every guy can be of Fitzgerald/Brown/Campbell-caliber. I'd be curious to know what some of you (who're more into college football) think-of as the sweet-spot in this upcoming draft. 



lostjacket said:


> "_The Patriots - actually played amazingly well. It is still the regular season though..._"


That's a work in progress. Pass-rush is still developing. They're still adjusting to early-season injuries (not unlike the Pack of 2010). And they just activated Cannon. I think if he becomes a factor in the running game by the last couple games, it could well be the catalyst that kicks Brady-Ocho up from fizzle to sizzle, & gives the defense the necessary rest. But McCourtey is a big concern. Although, again, that didn't seem to help the Jets too much.


The Packers are going to the Superbowl, the only question is whether or not they'll end up facing the team that gives them the best/most challenging match-up. And it's still uncertain just who that team is...


----------



## lostjacket (Nov 15, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> I dunno, I just think they'e in transition. Do you really think you can get that #1 pick? If Luck declares eligible, then it's certainly worth having, either to use or to trade; especially now-since they've enacted that new rookie-maximum signing policy. But, otherwise, I'd really rather pick later. You need to build through the draft, you need to acquire depth/developmental players; not every guy can be of Fitzgerald/Brown/Campbell-caliber. I'd be curious to know what some of you (who're more into college football) think-of as the sweet-spot in this upcoming draft.
> 
> That's a work in progress. Pass-rush is still developing. They're still adjusting to early-season injuries (not unlike the Pack of 2010). And they just activated Cannon. I think if he becomes a factor in the running game by the last couple games, it could well be the catalyst that kicks Brady-Ocho up from fizzle to sizzle, & gives the defense the necessary rest. But McCourtey is a big concern. Although, again, that didn't seem to help the Jets too much.
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said the above much better myself - props. I'm also worried about McCourtey's shoulder - he's played like crap but we need him.


----------



## NoWayOut (Nov 16, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> I dunno, I just think they'e in transition. Do you really think you can get that #1 pick? If Luck declares eligible, then it's certainly worth having, either to use or to trade; especially now-since they've enacted that new rookie-maximum signing policy. But, otherwise, I'd really rather pick later. You need to build through the draft, you need to acquire depth/developmental players; not every guy can be of Fitzgerald/Brown/Campbell-caliber. I'd be curious to know what some of you (who're more into college football) think-of as the sweet-spot in this upcoming draft.



I'd rather get a higher-quality player who can make our front seven worth something. I also want our GM and coach fired. I mean, we're going to bring back the same guys who thought this team was a. one player away from contending and b. that player was Kevin Kolb? Give me a break. This team needs to clean house. The wins aren't helping.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay. You win the bet. 

But, as McCoy was angling for the corner of the end zone, the game already in hand with the first down, ol' Spanky was screaming for a TD to put us up by 14 and the bet win. 

So. The Giants suck again in the Eagles house north. I have no idea who will win the division AND the Giants suck.

Did I mention the Giants suck.

(Damn I wish McCoy had made that final cutback)

Lub,

Spanky

PS/where do you want that NY logo in the pic? Suggestions?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 20, 2011)

Spanky booty gets my vote....it's only fair


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Nov 21, 2011)

Awww! 

How long and patiently our dear sweet Nancy has waited for this moment! Bask, my Dear One, bask! :bow::bow:

All's fair in love, war and football...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky booty gets my vote....it's only fair



I am looking for suggestions only. Nancy, how close this bet really was. 2 damn yards. I wish they had run it to punch it in. Screw being nice. This is a bet. 

Damn lucky woman. I am thinking elbow or ankle right now. Lemme sleep on it. 

Heh heh. Giants lose. Not so bad losing this bet... 

I guess.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 21, 2011)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Awww!
> 
> How long and patiently our dear sweet Nancy has waited for this moment! Bask, my Dear One, bask! :bow::bow:
> 
> All's fair in love, war and football...



Honey, you are always welcome to post a pic of an Eagles logo on any body part. Hell any logo on any body part.

No bet needed!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 21, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Honey, you are always welcome to post a pic of an Eagles logo on any body part. Hell any logo on any body part.
> 
> No bet needed!



Now Now Spanky- not just yet- we can't have our gorgeous ladies "assaulted" by wearing any Iggles Logos just yet...

There has to be some sort of tie breaker.. so we'll have to see how things turn out by the end of the season...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 21, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> Now Now Spanky- not just yet- we can't have our gorgeous ladies "assaulted" by wearing any Iggles Logos just yet...
> 
> There has to be some sort of tie breaker.. so we'll have to see how things turn out by the end of the season...



No, Tony, as much as I'd like to cheat like a Giants offensive lineman tonight, the tiebreaker was points. The Giants won by 13 in the first game. The Eagles needed to win and win by 14. McCoy missed on that last first down run by TWO YARDS. 

Eagles win, Spanky loses.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 21, 2011)

Tony. Da Rules of Da Bet. 




Spanky said:


> I think that is a good idea. The logo needs to be authentic. No vultures posing as Eagles and no NY upside down or something else. It needs to be the official NFL logo printed out and put on.
> 
> I like the bet to be both games to keep it interesting no matter the result of the first game. A split would be decided by the team with the better score differential. So if the Eagles win by 7 in the first game and the Jints win by 8 in the second game, Nancy gets her unattainable dream. If the Eagles win the first game by 10 and then are losing by 21 into the fourth quarter, but the defense goes to sleep and Matt Dodge kicks to DeSean Jackson with 12 seconds on the clock in the Meadowlands.......well you know how that one ends up.
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 21, 2011)

Spanky said:


> I am looking for suggestions only. Nancy, how close this bet really was. 2 damn yards. I wish they had run it to punch it in. Screw being nice. This is a bet.
> 
> Damn lucky woman. I am thinking elbow or ankle right now. Lemme sleep on it.
> 
> ...



No booty? Ok, but make it sexy Spanky. Make it something I'll want to add to my new Spanky Losses File. Make it something I can remind you of for years to come. 

Thank you.



OneWickedAngel said:


> Awww!
> 
> How long and patiently our dear sweet Nancy has waited for this moment! Bask, my Dear One, bask! :bow::bow:
> 
> All's fair in love, war and football...



Oh I'm basking, dahlink. I am basking. 



Spanky said:


> No, Tony, as much as I'd like to cheat like a Giants offensive lineman tonight, the tiebreaker was points. The Giants won by 13 in the first game. The Eagles needed to win and win by 14. McCoy missed on that last first down run by TWO YARDS.
> 
> Eagles win, Spanky loses.



First of all, your [email protected]#$%^ Eagles are dirty, dirty birds. Second of all, if I could have reached through the screen and strangled every last green #$%^& jersey wearin' player on that field I would have. Third of all, Jackson is a tool. Fourth of all, so is Reid. Fifth of all, where was the precious Vick? Injured or not, shouldn't he have been on the sidelines? Vickie-pooh was too hurt to come support his team on the sidelines? He's such a spoiled brat.

And to conclude this rant...The Giants sucked ass. 


PS...NBC coverage sucks ass too!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 21, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> No booty? Ok, but make it sexy Spanky. Make it something I'll want to add to my new Spanky Losses File. Make it something I can remind you of for years to come.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> ...



First of all, NO THEY'RE NOT.

Second of all, I like the passion. Psycho NY Giant fan type of psycho, but psycho none the less.

Third, I agree. He is powerful tool. Making and erasing 60 yard catches, getting kicked to time and time again by that piece of beef jerky of a coach and then being surprised when he runs it back 80 yards. 

Fourth, Andy is a tool? Yeah, you are just being a fat basher. I can hear it in your typing. You don't like fat BHM coaches......especially BHM Eagles coaches. I will be reporting this hata attitude to the Main Dimensions Board. 

Fifth, the rules for many teams is that a player who will not be playing will not make the trip to away games. It actually is a rule for the Eagles. No joke. Now I understand that the Meadowlands is almost like a home field for the Eagles so maybe he shoulda come up. 

I AGREE. Collinsworth is a tool. I am just happy I could watch the game from whistle to whistle. 

The Giants sucked ass? SUCKED ASS? Honey baby, they lost to a 3 - 6 team who just lost to the Cardinals AT HOME. But they dinnt lose, our suspect defense had Jacobs thinking a -3 yard run (yes, MINUS 3) was a good positive run. 

They sucked ROYAL ass. 

<I gotta rub it in somehow, I still lost the bet>


----------



## Spanky (Nov 21, 2011)

Why Spanky Lost

Just so you can see the play that was oh so close. He runs it in, I am getting a close up of an Eagles logo on Nancy's choice bits.....like a shoulder or a kneecap. Big toe maybe? 

Nancy was probably in the fetal position about this point watching the bet be lost with about a minute left in the bet. On the last real play. The irony would have been wonderful. 

Who is the Giants' #20? Give him a long big hug someday, Nancy. He kept yo' ass off the innernetz. 

That is why the bet was fun. I was jumping up and down thinking I had won.....all the way to the 2-1/2 yard line. Two and a half yards.......ugh. 

Well at least we double cheap-shotted Manning about 20 seconds after the whistle....and got away with it. It is our house. We own it.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 21, 2011)

Spanky said:


> *snipped* Well at least we double cheap-shotted Manning about 20 seconds after the whistle....and got away with it. It is our house. We own it.



Not to repeat myself but...



NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all, your [email protected]#$%^ Eagles are dirty, dirty birds...*snipped*


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 21, 2011)

Spanky said:


> First of all, NO THEY'RE NOT.
> 
> Second of all, I like the passion. Psycho NY Giant fan type of psycho, but psycho none the less.
> 
> ...



Andy a tool ... perhaps a jobless tool by the end of the season... maybe he can get a job as an asst. with the NY Jets...


----------



## indy500tchr (Nov 21, 2011)

Horray for Da Bears! 



too bad it will be their last win of the season  Stoopid Cutler and his dumb broken thumb!


----------



## Spanky (Nov 21, 2011)

Help! Nancy, Tony and the less than hearty Giants are down.

SOMEONE CALL FOR WAAAMBULANCE!!!



Tell me with a serious face the Giants haven't headhunted Vick at the Linc.....


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2011)

ESPN has determined a new alignment in the NFC East. I kinda like it. 

View attachment standings.jpg


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 22, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Help! Nancy, Tony and the less than hearty Giants are down.
> 
> SOMEONE CALL FOR WAAAMBULANCE!!!
> 
> ...



There is no serious face smilie so I'm going to go with the :huh: face and say, "I have no idea what you are talking about, Spanky."


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Vick is very busy whining about late hits and unfair reffing. He sure is a charmer, that guy.




I think you wrote this back after the first game. Whining. Last game you were winning and we were whining. Now this game we are winning and you are......uh......taking the high road and not, amiright? 

The Giants were taking some late hits on Vick in the first game. He did whine about it to the press, but I GUARANTEE YOU the Eagles players did not forget. It is called sending a message. The Eagles took their penalty and the Giants got one for retaliating after the late hit. I don't remember the Giants even getting called for a penalty in that first game. You play dirty, you get it right back. Players have longer memories than fans do. Especially against arch-rivals. 

Eagles 17, NY Whinants 10. 


Now where can I find a Jints logo in Minnesota in November? Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2011)

Spanky said:


> No, this needs correction.
> 
> For the rest of the season.......Redskins.
> FAIL
> ...






Reposted for emphasis and unabashed hilarity. Zwebby, please take your nose out of the Packer Report and take a look at the Redskinsters. I mean really. :doh:


----------



## Spanky (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting rankings at the midpoint of the season. 

Look at where Green Bay and N.E. are on defense. I know that GB has been ahead in so many games, but it has to be looked on as a weakness going forward. They are the best team in the NFL and the offense is stellar, but........ 

View attachment defense.jpg


View attachment offense.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 22, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> Horray for Da Bears!
> 
> 
> 
> too bad it will be their last win of the season  Stoopid Cutler and his dumb broken thumb!



Their defense better pick up the pace or else my wedding fund goes down the drain lol


----------



## mszwebs (Nov 27, 2011)

This was super cute. Bringing us the softer side of the NFL, it's NFL Daytime.

And what's really hilarious, is that I, sadly, DID follow the relationship advice...


----------



## Spanky (Nov 28, 2011)

heh heh Giants.....


I need help finding a NY Giants tee shirt or undapants or some other piece of cloth. I mean what does it say about a team's popularity when you can't find a stinking stitch anywhere in Minnesota? WTF? This place is puking Packer shit. Hell, I can find a McNabb #5 shirt decked out in Vikings colors. Manning, Manningham, Manninghamdelaurentis, and Manninghamafragalisticespialidocious or Brandon (+20 yards/game) Jacobs? Nuthin. 


Nancy, you gotta help me. 


PS/This thread is starting to reek as bad as the NFC Least. I mean really. Where's the passion? It's about as fun as a West Coast Offensive drive by Tom Brady at the Linc or Eli Manning hosting a Stitch and Bitch knitting session at some coffee shop in Newark. 








<whew> I need some pickle juice.....


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 29, 2011)

Spanky;1817991I need help finding a NY Giants tee shirt or undapants or some other piece of cloth..... Nancy said:


> <whew> I need some pickle juice.....[/SIZE]



*W*ell... there's still time for Andy to enter the Punt - Pass and Kick Competition... Now Now begging for NY Giants gear... I had to suck it up and get that Eagle logo on me last season....

Oh and Andy may have drank all your pickle juice


----------



## Spanky (Nov 29, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> *W*... I had to suck it up and get that Eagle logo on me last season....



Ah memories!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 29, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Nancy, you gotta help me.



Oh, stop hemming and hawing. Print out the logo, tape it to your ass, take a picture. OR have Mrs. Spanky use body paints to draw the logo on your ass, then take the picture. OR go to the nearest tattoo pallor and have it tattooed to your ass...take a picture. The possibilities are endless here.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 29, 2011)

Rippin on ol' Andy again?

Well, after tonight, we can be pretty sure ol' Tommy will make it on time in January (EARLY January) to the heavily anticipated filming of Star Wars: A New Choke. You know who he will be playing.......don't you??



In this scene, from last year, he was yelling, "DAMN YOU JACKSON! DAMN YOU!" And then he did that cool lightning bolt shit all over Matt Dodge. And his eyes grew ever so slightly closer together. 

View attachment tomcoughlin.JPG


----------



## Spanky (Nov 29, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh, stop hemming and hawing. Print out the logo, tape it to your ass, take a picture. OR have Mrs. Spanky use body paints to draw the logo on your ass, then take the picture. OR go to the nearest tattoo pallor and have it tattooed to your ass...take a picture. The possibilities are endless here.



Nancy....step away from the Spanky ass. There is no good there. Trust me. And a NY logo ain't gonna help it. 

48 points tonight. Wow. And you guys got Green Bay coming up. 

How bout them JETS! J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 29, 2011)

What makes your ass any more or less special than mine?!?! I had to do it when I lost. You should too!


(Ok, I know you won't but I'm pretty sure my logic is sound so plffft)


----------



## Spanky (Nov 29, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> What makes your ass any more or less special than mine?!?! I had to do it when I lost. You should too!
> 
> 
> (Ok, I know you won't but I'm pretty sure my logic is sound so plffft)




I think that time, we bet SPECIFICALLY the azz for the I LOVE "insert player" writing. But you've bet other people's asses in bikinis in the snow. Holding Eagles signs. Wow, the betting you've done and roped your pretty friends into, too! 

I will have something out in the next few days. I promise. I wanted to wait until the weekend the Giants were mathematically eliminated. Just to make you a little happy. But whatevah.....:bow:


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 29, 2011)

I concluded my fantasy football regular season at 10-2. Not bad but I got some major issues heading toward the playoffs.

I have lost Fred Jackson and possibly Sidney Rice for the year, my backups for those two are Peyton Hillis and Santonio Holmes. Now Hillis has been hurt for most of the year which is why I'm down to my 3rd string runner Darren Sproles.

Now this coming Sunday I have a first round bye but in 2 weeks I'll most likely be playing one of the only 2 guys who beat me all year. My opponent will be featuring Cam Newton, Cedric Benson, Larry Fitzgerald and Adrian Peterson.

I'll be countering with Tom Brady, Wes Welker and Aaron Hernandez from the Patriots who will be playing the hapless Washington Redskins. That trio should get me a lot of points, especially if Brady can hook up with Welker and Hernandez on some long TD passes. Santonio Holmes and the Jets will be taking on the Kansas City Chiefs who's defense has been up and down all year. If Mark Sanchez gets his head out of his ass and starts throwing to him, maybe I can get some TD's out of him too. My other runner is Frank Gore who should be able to run right over the Arizona Cardinals, especially with Frisco fighting for a playoff spot. That leaves the Bears special teams/defense and their kicker Robbie Gould against the Denver Broncos. That's actually a great matchup because the Broncos defense has been solid of late which means Chicago will have trouble getting in the endzone, thus giving Gould plenty of field goal opprotunities.

If all goes well I should win the matchup and head for the Finals. Why is this so important? The winner takes home 400 dollars which I will donate to my wedding fund.


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 29, 2011)

Been a fan of three teams since forever: Chiefs, Panthers, and the Giants. 

Oh it's been a rough year. 

I had a feeling the Giants would lose last night but I still can't believe they got shellacked the way they did. Eeeep.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 29, 2011)

willowmoon said:


> Been a fan of three teams since forever: Chiefs, Panthers, and the Giants.
> 
> Oh it's been a rough year.
> 
> I had a feeling the Giants would lose last night but I still can't believe they got shellacked the way they did. Eeeep.



I didn't watch but I heard. Shellacked is a good word. I think our season might be done. I don't see us beating Green Bay at this point. The team is looking defeated already. I feel like they do this every year. They go into the season motivated and do well. Then they hit the tougher teams and suddenly that motivation is gone. It is very frustrating as a fan.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 29, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I didn't watch but I heard. Shellacked is a good word. I think our season might be done. I don't see us beating Green Bay at this point. The team is looking defeated already. I feel like they do this every year. They go into the season motivated and do well. Then they hit the tougher teams and suddenly that motivation is gone. It is very frustrating as a fan.



Not to pack salt in the wound, but I tend to disagree with your assessment. This team is as much a head scratcher as my team. 

I think the Giants have at least a 50:50 if not better chance at this point, EVEN PLAYING THE PACKERS NEXT WEEK to take the division. I do hate the Cowgirls more. Always have, always will. 

Dallas has to play the Giants and the Eagles. The Eagles match up well with the Cowboys and they always come to play them. Dallas is no better a team than the Giants or Eagles. If they slip up on a game or two, with the two tough NFC East match-ups to come, I think the Giants have as much a chance. 9-7 may win the division. It pretty much sucks this year. 

So buck up my little Jints loving trooper, Mr. Tom "shouldbeina" Coffin may bring the Jints to the promised land..........


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 29, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Nancy....step away from the Spanky ass. There is no good there. Trust me. And a NY logo ain't gonna help it.
> 
> 48 points tonight. Wow. And you guys got Green Bay coming up.
> 
> How bout them JETS! J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets!



*S*o... you've become a NY fan afterall....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Nov 29, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Not to pack salt in the wound, but I tend to disagree with your assessment. This team is as much a head scratcher as my team.
> 
> I think the Giants have at least a 50:50 if not better chance at this point, EVEN PLAYING THE PACKERS NEXT WEEK to take the division. I do hate the Cowgirls more. Always have, always will.
> 
> ...



I swear you disagree with me just to disagree with me. 

*sigh* 

No, I don't think they will lose the division...but I'm not so sure they will win it. Honestly, I think it'll come down to not who is the best but who is the least sucktastic team at this point. 

PS...Stop trying to win me over by telling me you like the Giants more than the Cowboys. It won't work...much...


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 30, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I swear you disagree with me just to disagree with me.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> ...



Yes Spanks! Stop trying to win over the lovely Nancy !!!!... now post those pics Spanky McSpanky......seems as if your fellow Eagles Faithful have abandoned you....


----------



## J34 (Nov 30, 2011)

Had to be the most underwhelming 4td game I have seen, thanks Mark. Though at least he won, and that is all I ask.

The Giants defense got steamrolled by the Saints, they didn't even try to slow them down. Granted Drew Brees is great, but I mean seriously they couldn't even stop the run also! Get your act together G-men! Hopefully they'll draft some linebackers next year as they are quite thin at that position


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 1, 2011)

And it looks like Osi Umenyiora won't be playing this weekend (or the next one for that matter) due to his ankle issue. I'd like to be optimistic with the upcoming [email protected] game ... but .... yeah.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, they may very well lose tomorrow but I still love and rep my team...

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1820425&postcount=367


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 3, 2011)

I can't _waaait_ for the game tomorrow. Now it's become just a curiosity, how far can the Pack go undefeated?  We shall see, we shall see..


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 3, 2011)

One small thing in our favor....We're pretty good at taking down undefeated teams.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 4, 2011)

The game we play tomorrow is totally pointless. Looks like I have nothing to brag in this thread this season. :really sad: **Sigh** Go Packers I guess?


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 4, 2011)

willowmoon said:


> And it looks like Osi Umenyiora won't be playing this weekend (or the next one for that matter) due to his ankle issue. I'd like to be optimistic with the upcoming [email protected] game ... but .... yeah.



The Giants are the most schizophrenic team I've ever seen. They suck one week and then they dominate the next.

If there was ever a time for the Packers to go down, this would be it.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 4, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> The Giants are the most schizophrenic team I've ever seen. They suck one week and then they dominate the next.
> 
> If there was ever a time for the Packers to go down, this would be it.



Crazy thing for sure.... and I just the nature of parity and how well it works for the NFL...


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 4, 2011)

KC should NOT have won today! Grrrr..... *pout*

At least:

1. Atlanta lost as well
2. So did the Giants (sorry Nancy)

so....

3. we are still in the hunt for the wildcard spot!


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 4, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> One small thing in our favor....We're pretty good at taking down undefeated teams.



But not quite good enough. 

It may have come down to the wire, but 12-0 makes me warm and fuzzy inside. :wubu:


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 4, 2011)

The KC/Chicago game was just a weird, wacky game. I don't discount the result, though; it still takes skill and position to make the plays that they did. I just feel like, seeing a game like that, it somehow means that KC probably "should've" or "was supposed to have" won an earlier game, like when they played San Diego back in September, and their luck is just-now finally evening-out.

Speaking of such, do you guys remember this iconic poster from the 90's=>View attachment 99202
To me, if I had to describe or otherwise distill the quality that Tim Tebow brings to the table for a someone who does not speak the English-langauage, I would point to this^. That is Tebow. That's what he brings to a team, especially this one. That's what the Broncos needed. Getting rid of Culter and Marshall were just the first steps in the process. Peyton Hillis; now, it seems, as well. But putting Tebow on the field, fully intergrating him into the offense, is the perfect book-end to all of it. The irony is, Denver's fans; who now love Tebow so much; will now struggle with the problem of crediting the true architect of these moves, Josh McDaniels.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 4, 2011)

The Eagles do such a good job turning the Giants season around and into the right direction. 

But the Jints still have the same chance to win the division. Two games v Dallas in the last four weeks.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 4, 2011)

I'll admit, that sure was a nail-biter of a game! But 12-0 ..wow, just wow. 

Giants gave us quite the run for our money, but out of all the teams we've played so far I give a lot of credit to them for making it a great game.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 4, 2011)

They lost but they played hard. I can be a proud Giants fan once more (unlike last week).


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 5, 2011)

I think the only team worse than the Patriots were last year's Patriots. Talk about laying down in the 4th quarter.

The Steelers and Ravens would shred this team to pieces in the playoffs.


----------



## Darler (Dec 5, 2011)

My Falcons are shortening my time on this planet I swear. That holding penalty on Dunta Robinson yesterday during the pick six against the Texans almost gave me heart failure from just pure frustration.

If we actually make it to the playoffs, teams needn't worry about beating us. We happily beat ourselves.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't watch but I just read the headline...*bouncing around* Fo shizzle?!?!? Woo hoo! Go Giants!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 12, 2011)

My Texans clinched the AFC South and are going to the playoffs for the first time. Pinch me because I must be dreaming.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 12, 2011)

Congrats, Chicken!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 12, 2011)

Made it to the Fantasy Finals, either going to be $200 or $300 richer by this time next week.

Thank you Brady, Welker, Gore, Sproles, Holmes, Hernandez, Gould, Bears ST/D


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 12, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Congrats, Chicken!



Thank You, Nancy!


----------



## J34 (Dec 12, 2011)

It has to be divine intervention to explain how Tebow is winning these games. All of a sudden Chicago forgot how to play defense, and Tebow learned how to throw the ball.

The loneliest man in the Windy City has to be Marion Barber. That guy must feel as despised as that Cubs fan who interfered with that catch in the game that switched their fortune as they ended losing the pennant.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 12, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I didn't watch but I just read the headline...*bouncing around* Fo shizzle?!?!? Woo hoo! Go Giants!



I watched the whole game. Rooted Giants the whole way. My intentions are devious. With that win.....what now could happen.

Eagles go 3-0 for the remainder. 
Giants go 1-3 for the remainder. 
Cowpokes go 1-3 for the remainder.

Everyone is 8 - 8. Eagles are in easily on all the tiebreakers. We would be 5-1 in the division. 

No, no, NO! The hash I am smoking is not bad. These EAST teams SUCK. All three of them*. Tell me why that cannot happen based on all that has happened this season? 

*The Skins are on a different plane of suckage. I mean to not insult sucky teams.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 12, 2011)

ScreamingChicken said:


> My Texans clinched the AFC South and are going to the playoffs for the first time. Pinch me because I must be dreaming.



Congrats to the Texans. They deserve to finally get a chance.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 12, 2011)

:happy:


Spanky said:


> I watched the whole game. Rooted Giants the whole way. My intentions are devious. With that win.....what now could happen.
> 
> *Giants go 3-0 for the remainder. **
> Cowpokes go 1-2 for the remainder.*
> ...



*T*here fixed it for ya....I assume you'll be following the Packers for the rest of this season...don't forget to share the bubbly... 50 years and counting :happy: :happy:


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 12, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Gould, Bears ST/D



You're welcome  I bet his 57 yrd. field goal got you some pretty points this week.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 12, 2011)

J34 said:


> It has to be divine intervention to explain how Tebow is winning these games. All of a sudden Chicago forgot how to play defense, and Tebow learned how to throw the ball.
> 
> The loneliest man in the Windy City has to be Marion Barber. That guy must feel as despised as that Cubs fan who interfered with that catch in the game that switched their fortune as they ended losing the pennant.



I agree on all points....I am hoarse today b/c I was screaming so much at the TV last night. Barber forgot how to play football in the 4th quarter. He did just fine the other 3.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 13, 2011)

Spanky said:


> I watched the whole game. Rooted Giants the whole way.



I'm sorry. I didn't hear you. What did you say?



Spanky said:


> I watched the whole game. Rooted Giants the whole way.



Wait! One more time, please...



Spanky said:


> I watched the whole game. Rooted Giants the whole way.



I know. I'm mean but...*sigh* it was just so nice to read.

:smitten:


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad to see Todd Haley got shit-canned, it was long overdue. Although I'm sure Romeo Crennel isn't the answer, but hey KC's season is over anyway especially with Tyler Palko at the helm of the offense. I don't care if the Chiefs beat the Bears or not on Sunday, Palko is a freakin' joke. For all the shit that some people give Tim Tebow for not being a "true" quarterback, I'm sure KC would take him in a heartbeat. The guy finds a way to help his team win ... heck, Tebow might be the best clutch QB in the league right now. And no, I'm not a Tebow or Broncos fan, just my two and a half cents.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2011)

Laff all you want, Ms. Jintsi-grllll. In a coupla weeks, you'll probably be rooting hard for Mr. Dogkiller and the Green Gang vs. the Cowpokers. They may be your ticket to the playoffs.

And as for Tony, yay for 1960! Whadda year! WOO HOO! 

<barf>










NancyGirl74 said:


> I'm sorry. I didn't hear you. What did you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 13, 2011)

Spanky said:


> Laff all you want, Ms. Jintsi-grllll. In a coupla weeks, you'll probably be rooting hard for Mr. Dogkiller and the Green Gang vs. the Cowpokers. They may be your ticket to the playoffs.



I will do what I must, Spanky...but it might take a few drinks.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> I will do what I must, Spanky...but it might take a few drinks.



So according to Nancy the following formula would apply:

NancyGirl74 + [ Z x drinks ]= willingness to do just about anything 


Z >= 4 


All FAs please take note. 'Specially those of the Giant-rooting ilk.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 13, 2011)

Spanky said:


> So according to Nancy the following formula would apply:
> 
> NancyGirl74 + [ Z x drinks ]= willingness to do just about anything
> 
> ...



That would require a whole mess of Long Island Ice Teas to root for the Illeagles  ... you buying Spanky?????


----------



## Spanky (Dec 13, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> That would require a whole mess of Long Island Ice Teas to root for the Illeagles  ... you buying Spanky?????



5+ L.I. Iced Teas for Nancy paid for by ol' Spanky would require me to be in the room WATCHING her root for the Eagles (probably her crying in between) and getting it on tape.

For Youtube. 

But seriously, watching the Cowpokes lose on the last play is almost as good as watching the Giants lose on the last play. Right Mr. Dodge?


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 14, 2011)

Spanky said:


> 5+ L.I. Iced Teas for Nancy paid for by ol' Spanky would require me to be in the room WATCHING her root for the Eagles (probably her crying in between) and getting it on tape.
> 
> For Youtube.
> 
> But seriously, watching the Cowpokes lose on the last play is almost as good as watching the Giants lose on the last play. Right Mr. Dodge?



We shall see.... this will be a very interesting stretch....


----------



## Darler (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Blaine Gabbert? Meet the banged-up Dirty Birds defense.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm so sick of hearing about im Tim Tebow I hope the Patriots beat them 34-0 Sunday. 

They won't...in fact they'll probably lose, but I can dream right?


----------



## Darler (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the Pats will beat them, but sadly Denver are going to score. The Pats D is absolutely horrendous and will probably see them fail to get by the Steelers or Ravens come playoff time.

Broncos will run them close with Brady and the Pats holding out to win. The story will be Tebow again though.


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 16, 2011)

ScreamingChicken said:


> My Texans clinched the AFC South and are going to the playoffs for the first time. Pinch me because I must be dreaming.



So fantastic. I am totally on the T.J. Yates bandwagon. 

Got to go them destroy the Browns in early November and seriously considering buying season tickets for next year.

Go Texans!!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 16, 2011)

Spanky said:


> 5+ L.I. Iced Teas for Nancy paid for by ol' Spanky would require me to be in the room WATCHING her root for the Eagles (probably her crying in between) and getting it on tape.
> 
> For Youtube.
> 
> But seriously, watching the Cowpokes lose on the last play is almost as good as watching the Giants lose on the last play. Right Mr. Dodge?



5?!?!? I'd be under the table. I'm a cheap date. 1 and I'm buzzed. 2 1/2 and I might actually cheer slip out for the green. However, it would take me being shitfaced drunk and likely unconscious with Spanky holding a _Go Vick_ sign over my head before I ever cheered for that man.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 16, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> 5?!?!? I'd be under the table. I'm a cheap date. 1 and I'm buzzed. 2 1/2 and I might actually cheer slip out for the green. However, it would take me being shitfaced drunk and likely unconscious with Spanky holding a _Go Vick_ sign over my head before I ever cheered for that man.



I think the Giants pic may get posted this weekend. I am thinking blue duct tape and a sharp razor.....***



























*** No, no, NO! I plan on ripping the duct tape into the stoopid NY logo. The razor is for slitting my wrists after taking and posting the pics.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 16, 2011)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Thank You, Nancy!





ScreamingChicken said:


> My Texans clinched the AFC South and are going to the playoffs for the first time. Pinch me because I must be dreaming.





BBWTexan said:


> So fantastic. I am totally on the T.J. Yates bandwagon.
> 
> Got to go them destroy the Browns in early November and seriously considering buying season tickets for next year.
> 
> Go Texans!!



Congrats on the Texans success...


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 16, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> 5?!?!? I'd be under the table. I'm a cheap date. 1 and I'm buzzed. 2 1/2 and I might actually cheer slip out for the green. However, it would take me being shitfaced drunk and likely unconscious with Spanky holding a _Go Vick_ sign over my head before I ever cheered for that man.



*W*here's the cheesesteak - Spanks must be holding out on the goodies....


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 17, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> "_I'm so sick of hearing about im Tim Tebow I hope the Patriots beat them 34-0 Sunday...They won't...in fact they'll probably lose, but I can dream right?_"


Won't be that kind of game. The Patriots' offense will appear to struggle at some points, because of the speed of the Broncos' defense. But they're varied enough (long & short passing game, different styles of running) and Brady is composed enough that they will eventually break-through for about 24 points. This will also help to keep their defense fresh and force Tebow to try to make plays through the air. Which he will be able to do, just in middle of the field where his receivers willl tend to get banged-up and it will take-up even more time. I'm looking for the the Broncos to score <17 points, about half their total yards in the running game.

The highlight will be when Belichick "Tebows" at the end. 



BBWTexan said:


> "_So fantastic. I am totally on the T.J. Yates bandwagon._"


Definitely intrigued by capable players off the bench.


----------



## Spanky (Dec 19, 2011)

For this week and this week only.....


J-E-T-S! Jets Jets Jets!






<I can still feel a pulse>


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 19, 2011)

This was the worst week of football...EVER! I swear it must have been a full moon or the planets are out of wack.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 19, 2011)

Aw, The Pack Lost. Not that I wept or anything, because it was still a crazy amount of games [total] since their last loss.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 19, 2011)

Gotta love Brady trying to punch the ball in himself when Ridley and Ellis were perfectly capable of doing so. Guess he was sick of Tebowmania himself lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 19, 2011)

indy500tchr said:


> This was the worst week of football...EVER! I swear it must have been a full moon or the planets are out of wack.



Yep. Texans lost, Packers lost. Just horrible all the way around.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 19, 2011)

Loved seeing the boys in blue embarrass themselves on their hometurf.  Also, props to the Jets for keeping up their winless streak against the birds.


----------



## HiddenChippy (Dec 19, 2011)

Come on Indy, a couple more wins and maybe the Rams will get the #1 draft pick!


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I lost my Fantasy Football Championship by 3 points. All because I started Robbie Gould over John kasey.....thanks a lot indy500tchr 

Good news is I got $200 for coming in second which helps the wedding fund.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 20, 2011)

KHayes666 said:


> Well I lost my Fantasy Football Championship by 3 points. All because I started Robbie Gould over John kasey.....thanks a lot indy500tchr
> 
> Good news is I got $200 for coming in second which helps the wedding fund.



Oh no no no Kevin! Do not blame me....there was something much higher working on this ridiculous weekend of football. I am pissed that the team that has only won 1 freakin' game all year yanked me out of the playoffs in my fantasy league.


----------



## Darler (Dec 20, 2011)

Drew Brees took my fantasy dreams and threw five touchdowns on them.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 20, 2011)

Darler said:


> Drew Brees took my fantasy dreams and threw five touchdowns on them.



Yeah my opponent had him for QB which screwed me big time!


----------



## mel (Dec 20, 2011)

TEBOW~!!!!!!!!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 25, 2011)

Congrats to Cam Newton of the Panthers for breaking YET ANOTHER record yesterday!!! Even though Carolina will finish under .500 this season, he should definitely get the offensive rookie of the year. Between all the yards he's racked up passing, all the rushing TD's, he's a far more impressive QB than Andy Dalton. 6'5", 250 lbs ... no wonder he's hard to take down! I can guarantee that Carolina will make it into the playoffs next year, barring some sort of injury to Cam. The only thing Carolina really needs to focus on in the offseason is upgrading the defense. If they can do that, they are THE team to reckon with next year.


----------



## Darler (Dec 25, 2011)

willowmoon said:


> I can guarantee that Carolina will make it into the playoffs next year, barring some sort of injury to Cam.



I'm completely with you that Cam is indeed a fantastic young quarterback. However you're going to *guarantee* that Carolina make the playoffs when their division has the Saints and the Falcons?!

Which by the way is gonna be one hell of a game tomorrow.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 26, 2011)

*Folds arms, taps foot* Where is Spanky? I have a folder set aside for his picture from this bet but it's just sitting there collecting dust. 

Don't make me come find you and logo you up myself, Spanky. Because if I do I won't be using washable body paint. Two words for ya...SHARPIE MARKERS!


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 27, 2011)

Darler said:


> I'm completely with you that Cam is indeed a fantastic young quarterback. However you're going to *guarantee* that Carolina make the playoffs when their division has the Saints and the Falcons?!
> 
> Which by the way is gonna be one hell of a game tomorrow.



It's a tough division, but something tells me Atlanta will fall under .500 next season, I'm thinking 7-9. Saints will probably take the division next year as long as they still have Drew Brees ... and that's another point of discussion considering they haven't signed him beyond 2011 as of yet.


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 27, 2011)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *Folds arms, taps foot* Where is Spanky? I have a folder set aside for his picture from this bet but it's just sitting there collecting dust.
> 
> Don't make me come find you and logo you up myself, Spanky. Because if I do I won't be using washable body paint. Two words for ya...SHARPIE MARKERS!



*Probably had too much cheesesteak and eggnog for the Holidays...
Where's the picture Mr. McSpanky*


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 27, 2011)

It's sort of hard to get a real strong read on where or how some of these teams match-up against each other.


willowmoon said:


> ...Cam Newton ...should definitely get the offensive rookie of the year....far more impressive QB than Andy Dalton.


I think you're seeing so much buzz around Dalton because of the impact of the trade and what it's done value-wise for the Bengals. It stands out even more so because of the guys taken before him and immediately after. Cam is definitely as advertised. But the Bengals could not be any happier with their move.

As for what will happen in the NFC South, I would guess it really depends on which group is best poised to hold what they have together, longer-term.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 29, 2011)

Yakatori said:


> It's sort of hard to get a real strong read on where or how some of these teams match-up against each other. I think you're seeing so much buzz around Dalton because of the impact of the trade and what it's done value-wise for the Bengals. It stands out even more so because of the guys taken before him and immediately after. Cam is definitely as advertised. But the Bengals could not be any happier with their move.
> 
> As for what will happen in the NFC South, I would guess it really depends on which group is best poised to hold what they have together, longer-term.



Exactly. It's particularly funny knowing Jacksonville actually TRADED UP quite a few notches to get Blaine Gabbert. 

Oopsie.


----------



## Darler (Dec 30, 2011)

willowmoon said:


> It's a tough division, but something tells me Atlanta will fall under .500 next season, I'm thinking 7-9. Saints will probably take the division next year as long as they still have Drew Brees ... and that's another point of discussion considering they haven't signed him beyond 2011 as of yet.



Well as a Falcons fan myself I sincerely hope that isn't the case. We're really banking on the Roddy-Julio combination keeping us a contender at least for the next few years. We don't have a first round pick next year and Michael Turner seems to be hitting the 30 wall, but I don't think we'll go 7-9. 

I think the Panties are gonna run us close next year, but their defense is worse than ours, and thats saying something. I am truly hoping for a sophomore slump out of Mr Newton.


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 31, 2011)

I think a really interesting situation is with Minnesota. After Favre had that disastrous final season in Minnesota last year, Joe Webb did pretty decent filling in, I thought. I never understood why they picked McNabb to be the starter when clearly his "worth" as a starter was non-existent. And Christian Ponder had a decent enough start this season but has trailed off considerably. Webb has been awesome so far. I know they spent enough money to get Christian Ponder but I think Webb is the better quarterback at this point and I think it's going to be interesting who is the starter next year.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 31, 2011)

How sad is it (well for anyone who lives near me) that the Patriots are most likely about to go 27-5 in 2 years yet have ZERO post-season wins?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 1, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> How sad is it (well for anyone who lives near me) that the Patriots are most likely about to go 27-5 in 2 years yet have ZERO post-season wins?



Quoting my own post.....still, putting up 49 unanswered points isn't something to laugh at.

Bye Bye Jets...I was looking forward to a rematch but the Dolphins thought otherwise


----------



## Darler (Jan 1, 2012)

Thankyou Matt Flynn!!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 1, 2012)

Darler said:


> Thankyou Matt Flynn!!



LOL. He's here for YOU, Darler


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 1, 2012)

Well obviously we just saw Matt Flynn's last game as a Green Bay Packer. Clearly the guy will be a starting quarterback on another team -- today was definitely a great audition game for him. Curious to see where he ends up ....


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah baby!


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 2, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> I think a really interesting situation is with Minnesota. After Favre had that disastrous final season in Minnesota last year, Joe Webb did pretty decent filling in, I thought. I never understood why they picked McNabb to be the starter when clearly his "worth" as a starter was non-existent. And Christian Ponder had a decent enough start this season but has trailed off considerably. Webb has been awesome so far. I know they spent enough money to get Christian Ponder but I think Webb is the better quarterback at this point and I think it's going to be interesting who is the starter next year.



Minnesota has no idea what they are doing. Yet they keep threatening to move the team to a new state unless they get a fancy new stadium.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 2, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Yeah baby!



_*Ditto - doesn't get any better*_ :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 2, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> "_Well obviously we just saw Matt Flynn's last game as a Green Bay Packer. Clearly the guy will be a starting quarterback on another team -- today was definitely a great audition game for him. Curious to see where he ends up...._"


Yeah, he looked sharp. They have some pretty solid insurance there. But now I'm wondering if they will franchise him in order to get something in trade a la Matt Cassel or if they will just cut him loose. I'm thinking he merits at least a second-rounder. But, then again, the Packers will be under the same type of time-element that limited what the Pats were able to do. That and franchising him means that they can't use that tag on their tight-end. So, the question is, which is more valuable? 



cinnamitch said:


> "_Minnesota has no idea what they are doing. Yet they keep threatening to move the team to a new state unless they get a fancy new stadium._"


Terrible watching Jared Allen celebrating *almost* winning the most-sacks-in-a-season-record...._in a game he was losing...i*n a losing season!*_ Terrible, just absolutely terrible...


----------



## Darler (Jan 2, 2012)

mszwebs said:


> LOL. He's here for YOU, Darler



He was, he really was!

Now we have to go to New York instead of the trip to Louisiana to be pasted a THIRD time by the Saints. I'm actually filled with a little optimism! We're coming for YOU Eli!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 2, 2012)

Darler said:


> We're coming for YOU Eli!



Bring it!

Honestly, if they look as good as they did yesterday the Giants could go far. That's me being optimistic. The pessimist in me says...It's the Giants. This could be an epic win or an epic FAIL. Anything is possible at this point.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 2, 2012)

I can only imagine what the conversation would be like between both Rex Ryan and Rob Ryan ... both muttering something about "those goddamn Giants" ...

HAHAHAHA! Loving it!


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 2, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> I can only imagine what the conversation would be like between both Rex Ryan and Rob Ryan ... both muttering something about "those goddamn Giants" ...
> 
> HAHAHAHA! Loving it!




I'm sure our luvable Ryan Brothers are each having visions of this....












:happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 2, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> :happy:



Cruuuuuuuuz!

My new fave!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 2, 2012)

So who are the Patriots going to lose to? Houston with a 3rd string QB or the Bengals who have been playing with much more tenacity than the Patriots have displayed in 3 years?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ok...should we be worried about Spanky? It is really not like him to not have something snarky to say at this point. No comments on the Giants winning the division? I'm concerned. Spanks! Give us a heads up!


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 3, 2012)

It gives them the very best chance possible of getting through the playoffs without having to play either Pittsburgh or the Ravens, which are probably the two toughest match-ups for them.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 5, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Ok...should we be worried about Spanky? It is really not like him to not have something snarky to say at this point. No comments on the Giants winning the division? I'm concerned. Spanks! Give us a heads up!



Bullocks! 

1. I have been out of town in a small burg called Philly for the last week. Eating scrapple, saying wooter and drinking lots of Yuengling. 
2. I rooted hard for the Cowcraps to not make the playoffs and keep their personal misery alive. That means, yes, I was pulling for the Jints.
3. The Eagles are the best team in the NFC Least. Sorry, but prove me wrong. 5 -1. 
4. The Giants won a woeful division by beating a team soundly beaten by the best team in the NFC East the week before. <see above>
5. The Giants will be out of the playoffs this time next week. You know it, I know it, and Eli's tee time in Florida next week knows it. 
6. Somebody help me find a Giants ANYTHING to tape to my ass for a picture. Nancy is getting itchy for some Spanky. Some angry emo Spanky. And she's gonna get it. 

Happy Fucking New Year from your favorite Iggles Fan. Well, second favorite. I think Daddyoh won a Superbowl somewhere or maybe he was alive in 1960.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 5, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Bullocks!
> 
> 1. I have been out of town in a small burg called Philly for the last week. Eating scrapple, saying wooter and drinking lots of Yuengling.
> 2. I rooted hard for the Cowcraps to not make the playoffs and keep their personal misery alive. That means, yes, I was pulling for the Jints.
> ...



Spanky! You're alive! I'm so happy!

Now, lets get down to business....

1. You were east and didn't tell us?? I could have shown you where all the best Giants stuff is! 

2. This makes me smile. 

3. This does not.

4. "Woeful" I agree with but I would still say the Giants are the best in the division. The Eagles had all the right elements and still couldn't get it together. The Giants are flawed but pulled through when it was needed. 

5. It all depends on which Giants team shows up. The members of the "woeful" division or the team that played last weekend. I'm not making any predictions on this one but as always I have hope. 

6. It's called Google, Spanky. Find a logo, print it, tape it to your ass, and call the deal done.

Happy New Year to you too. Glad you're back.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 5, 2012)

As soon as I saw the Eagles make the moves to grab some high-priced free agents early on, it reminded me of the tactics that Daniel Snyder utilized with the Redskins. And we all know how well THAT turned out. 

All things considered, I think the Eagles will have a better season next year, but not enough to take the division ... that spot will be claimed by the Giants, naturally.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 6, 2012)

Nancy,

:wubu:

Lub,

Spanky




NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky! You're alive! I'm so happy!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Happy New Year to you too. Glad you're back.


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 6, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky! You're alive! I'm so happy!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Happy New Year to you too. Glad you're back.





Spanky said:


> Nancy,
> 
> :wubu:
> 
> ...




Barf. 

Barf, Barf, BARF lol


:kiss2:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 6, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> It gives them the very best chance possible of getting through the playoffs without having to play either Pittsburgh or the Ravens, which are probably the two toughest match-ups for them.



There's no way the Broncos are beating the Steelers, so either Cincinatti knocks off Houston or the Patriots have to play Pittsburgh again. I don't like their chances against Pittsburgh or Baltimore's D.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 6, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> There's no way the Broncos are beating the Steelers, so either Cincinatti knocks off Houston or the Patriots have to play Pittsburgh again. I don't like their chances against Pittsburgh or Baltimore's D.



Yeah but the Steelers don't have Mendenhall and Big Ben is kinda hobbling, plus the Steelers have some injury issues with a couple of their CB's I think. Ryan Clark won't be playing either. It's possible (although unlikely) that Denver pulls off a come-from-behind, upset win. We've seen it enough times, courtesy of Mr. Tebow. 

Still though, Denver HAS lost three games in a row.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 7, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> Yeah but the Steelers don't have Mendenhall and Big Ben is kinda hobbling, plus the Steelers have some injury issues with a couple of their CB's I think. Ryan Clark won't be playing either. It's possible (although unlikely) that Denver pulls off a come-from-behind, upset win. We've seen it enough times, courtesy of Mr. Tebow.
> 
> Still though, Denver HAS lost three games in a row.



The Steelers once beat the Patriots 7-6 in a playoff game. Granted that was 15 years ago and has no relevance to now other than the fact remains in a defensive struggle I don't see the Patriots beating anyone let alone Pittsburgh.

If Denver does win, I'd be shocked and a little worried going into a matchup with them.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 7, 2012)

When the Pats got beat by the Steelers early in the year, that was, basically, the highlight of their whole season. They seemed to get up so much for that game, as to not have much left. They seemed to struggle against KC. Indy.

I think it's just a weird function of the match-ups: The Broncos are not as good a team; but, for the type of team the Steelers and Ravens are (built to hold opponents to tight, low-scoring games) the Broncos seem present a certain kind of difficulty.

Are you guys predicting some sort of blow-out?


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 8, 2012)

I think with the Steelers/Broncos game, it'll be 17-13 in favor of the Steelers. I don't expect any type of blowout or high scoring in this particular game. 

As for the Falcons/Giants game, I'm guessing it'll be 33-20 in favor of the Giants. As for the odd score for for the Giants, there's a safety in there, courtesy of Jason Pierre-Paul.  

I'll have to revisit this thread later on this evening .....


----------



## Darler (Jan 8, 2012)

That was absolutely horrible from start to finish. I'm not sure Mike Smith is the guy to get us over this hump, despite all the good things he's done. Going for it constantly on fourth down to prove a point pretty much handed the Giants the game.

The Giants will give Green Bay a better game than we would have done anyway. I just wish I knew what we do next. We will have to make a splash or two in free agency as we don't even have a first round pick.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 8, 2012)

(Sorry Darler) 

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!


Oh Bellzie, me love. We meet again at Lambeau. Honestly, that was my favorite game of the 2007 season. I'm hoping for another epic game....and another epic win!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 8, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> (Sorry Darler)
> 
> THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!
> 
> ...



I hope for a lot of things, Nancy, but I'm still single, still poor-ish and still haven't seen pictures of Spanky in Giants gear.

Pretty sure your hopes will go as unrealized as mine


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 9, 2012)

mszwebs said:


> I hope for a lot of things, Nancy, but I'm still single, still poor-ish and still haven't seen pictures of Spanky in Giants gear.
> 
> Pretty sure your hopes will go as unrealized as mine



*M*szwebs: this will be an epic game for sure - were the Packer fans rooting for Atlanta? What is the talk from most of the sports experts...

_Yes... Mr. McSpankyDoodle ... has a bet to live up to - I'm sure he wouldn't "shrug" his betting responsibilities - unless- he wants to be known as the Arnold Rothstein of the NFL Dims Board...maybe you can make him an honorary Packer fan for the week... the bling may scare him ..._






*
Now that I think about it- the cute NY logo plastered on your biceps would look lovely Mszwebs !!!!!
*


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 9, 2012)

Well the Patriots play the Broncos after all.....so 2 things are going to happen. Either Tebow's magic strikes again or the Patriots get their first playoff win in 4 years


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 9, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> *M*szwebs: this will be an epic game for sure - were the Packer fans rooting for Atlanta? What is the talk from most of the sports experts...
> 
> _Yes... Mr. McSpankyDoodle ... has a bet to live up to - I'm sure he wouldn't "shrug" his betting responsibilities - unless- he wants to be known as the Arnold Rothstein of the NFL Dims Board...maybe you can make him an honorary Packer fan for the week... the bling may scare him ..._
> 
> ...



I actually didn't watch the news tonight, so I have no idea what the "experts" are saying...but if they're the same people that said Cincy, Hotlanta and the Lions were going to pull upsets and win - which they did on NFL Network during their upset discussion - then I'm hoping they're rooting for you lol.

I can't place a bet on a game I can't guarantee I'll be able to watch. On Sunday, I'll be headed home from Roanoke and am trying to leave early enough to be in Morgantown by 4:30 when the game starts, so I can watch it at like, a Buffalo Wild Wings or something. In fact, I will be SUPER UPSET if I can't watch this game.

However, since I can't guarantee it, there will be no bicep action for YOU, Tony.

And we're going to win anyway, so the point is moot


----------



## Mathias (Jan 9, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> (Sorry Darler)
> 
> THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!
> 
> ...



Here's hoping the Giant Smurfs get stomped by the Packers next week. Would be happier if the Birds were doing it, but I'll just be happy to see them lose.


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 9, 2012)

I knew Pittsburgh was in for a long day. V. interesting story-line now, with the the impact of all of McDaniel's draftees and free agents on either side of the ball (Tebow, Thomas, Decker, Dumervil, Ayers, Bruton, Ball, Walton, & Beadles, etc...), basically underscoring them, really, as "his team," just as returns with his old one.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 9, 2012)

GO GIANTS!!!! 

Well I certainly didn't expect Atlanta to only score 2 points, that was a bit of a shocker. And Matt Ryan's quote was great, "We just came up short." 

Yeah, just 22 points short. 

I also got to catch some of the post-game interviews with Matt Ryan ... and he just kind of had this "aw shucks" attitude with everything that happened. To get beat like a freakin' drum, he sure wasn't showing a lot of anger or embarassment over what happened. 

And Atlanta trying to convert not only once, but TWICE, on 4th down with Matt Ryan on quarterback sneaks. What was THAT about? :doh:

Looking forward to the Giants/Packers matchup next week though -- should be a good one!


----------



## Darler (Jan 9, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> GO GIANTS!!!!
> 
> And Atlanta trying to convert not only once, but TWICE, on 4th down with Matt Ryan on quarterback sneaks. What was THAT about? :doh:



The look of pure disgust on the face of Michael Turner as we once again elected to run a QB sneak pretty much summed up the game. We didn't get one decision right.

The only points we got were from a safety (James Sanders) that shouldn't even have been in the game. William Moore, the incumbent, had been knocked out of the game on the previous play.

The team should be embarrassed with the exception of Matt Bosher, the punter, who played extremely well. According to Twitter John Abraham is probably going to test free agency too, as if the end of season taste wasn't bitter enough.

I'm interested to see the Packers-Giants match-up, but I don't think either team are getting by the Saints. I have a Saints-Ravens Superbowl if my picks come to fruition.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 9, 2012)

Darler said:


> I'm interested to see the Packers-Giants match-up, but I don't think either team are getting by the Saints. I have a Saints-Ravens Superbowl if my picks come to fruition.



As much as I'd like to see the Giants get in the Super Bowl and win the damn thing, Brees and the Saints look unstoppable and I'd have to agree ... Saints/Ravens look to be the most likely matchup.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 9, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> As much as I'd like to see the Giants get in the Super Bowl and win the damn thing, Brees and the Saints look unstoppable and I'd have to agree ... Saints/Ravens look to be the most likely matchup.



The best defense shuts down the best offense everytime. If the schizophrenic Giants defense plays like it did yesterday, they have a chance against the Packers and Saints.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2012)

Am I being accused of Welching on a bet? NEVER! I have until the end of the season. Well the end of the Giants season which will be after the Packers 3rd or 4th possession. 

I want to see Nancy's and Tony's confidence or blind love for their team by betting Zwebby SOMETHING. ANYTHING. 

We know you both look great in GREEN. Maybe you can step down a bit but still look great in GREEN AND YELLOW. 

<waiting with the crickets>

Yeah, idinnthinkso.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 9, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> <snipped>
> 
> And Atlanta trying to convert not only once, but TWICE, on 4th down with Matt Ryan on quarterback sneaks. What was THAT about? :doh:
> 
> <snipped>



That, my friend, is the result of the coach attending the Andy Reid School of 4th Down Conversions Conference and Fried Chicken Expo. 

Michael Turner, the running 2 x 4 plow that he is, was on the sidelines watching while the skinny-assed 98 lb QB weakling took the tough runs. geeeez.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 10, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Am I being accused of Welching on a bet? NEVER! I have until the end of the season. Well the end of the Giants season which will be after the Packers 3rd or 4th possession.
> 
> I want to see Nancy's and Tony's confidence or blind love for their team by betting Zwebby SOMETHING. ANYTHING.
> 
> ...



Bellz said she might be otherwise occupied during the game and didn't want to bet if she wasn't able to watch. YOU could always bet on her behalf.....


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 11, 2012)

Spanky said:


> That, my friend, is the result of the coach attending the Andy Reid School of 4th Down Conversions Conference and Fried Chicken Expo.
> 
> Michael Turner, the running 2 x 4 plow that he is, was on the sidelines watching while the skinny-assed 98 lb QB weakling took the tough runs. geeeez.



I was thinking the same thing with Matt Ryan on that as well!! If you're gonna put Cam Newton out there to do a QB sneak ... sure, I can see it. But Matt Ryan? C'mon now!


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 13, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> "_*The best defense shuts down the best offense everytime. *If the schizophrenic Giants defense plays like it did yesterday, they have a chance against the Packers and Saints._"


I would say that used to be true....prior to SuperBowl 36. Even then, I think, Belichick, kind of, banked on a league-wide tendency toward more relaxed officiating through the progression of the post-season, the then-general unwillingness of officials to insert themselves into the outcome of a game.

But that has, really, changed. And this accounts, to some extent, for so many offensive records broken-hence, distributed among such a range of different types of quarterbacks and offensive schemes (Brady, Brees, Rodgers, Newton).


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 13, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> I would say that used to be true....prior to SuperBowl 36. Even then, I think, Belichick, kind of, banked on a league-wide tendency toward more relaxed officiating through the progression of the post-season, the then-general unwillingness of officials to insert themselves into the outcome of a game.
> 
> But that has, really, changed. And this accounts, to some extent, for so many offensive records broken-hence, distributed among such a range of different types of quarterbacks and offensive schemes (Brady, Brees, Rodgers, Newton).



Superbowl 36 the Patriots shut down the best offense ever assembled for 3 quarters and you say the referee's were the reason why?

Give me a break....


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jan 15, 2012)

How sweet it is! 

View attachment jints.jpg


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 15, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> How sweet it is!



Hats off to your team. My boys must've been on the rag or somethin because they SERIOUSLY SUCKED BALLS TONIGHT. 


So disappointed.


----------



## Darler (Jan 15, 2012)

With neither team particularly of a fondness to me, I was semi-backing the Packers. Just because I thought if they got to the Superbowl, it would make for a better game.

However after those two HORRIBLE calls from the refs which led to Packers TD's I felt myself switch allegiances mid-game. In my head the Giants were battling both the officiating and the opposite team, as if the league didn't want them to cause the upset. So I was elated when the Giants won.

Also makes the Falcons loss not look quite so awful.....  

... Nah it was still awful.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 15, 2012)

GO GIANTS!!!!




That is all.
:happy:


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 15, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> "_Superbowl 36 the Patriots shut down the best offense ever assembled for 3 quarters and you say the referee's were the reason why? Give me a break...._"


Not exactly. I mean, in as much as the officiating is even-handed, applied the same toward both teams, it's not innately favoring one team or another as much as a particular style of play (physical) versus another (finesse).

Now, with Packers and Saints out of the way, it kind of makes things more interesting...if not wide open. Who's everyone favorite's now? Predictions?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yakatori said:


> This thread seems, at times, hit or miss. So, at the risk of stirring the pot/ taking it beyond the intended scope, please give your thoughts on the point of at issue between myself and some Giants fans: Is Eli Manning a top 10 NFL Quarterback? Where would you rank him in terms of value (cost versus benefit) for his team vis -a- vis some of the other quarterbacks in the league?
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I definitely think he's talented. Moreover, I realize realize that, winning the Super Bowl, he proved the missing-piece for an organization that'd been on cusp/underachieving for some time. And so, if you pay a premium for the one piece you need to reach the very highest-level, so be-it. Likewise, particularly for his organization, for the challenges unique to playing in that type of market; I can see how, in some ways, he's really a better-fit for what they needed at that time than, say a Rothlisberger or a Rivers. Maybe, even, his particular personal qualities make him, in some ways, more suited to play in NY than his own brother or someone like Tom Brady. But, I dunno....I mean, if I were, today, building a new team from the ground-up and I could pick from any quarterback, either currently in the league or among those recently retired, as my marquee player; and if picking this player gave me exclusive rights to either use them as my own player or trade for others, picks etc.....Eli is not a guy I would be thinking about. Eli....I dunno if Eli would even-be halfway through my list. So, I guess I'm asking, what does your list look-like? Here's mine:
> 
> ...




Whatchu gots to say about Easy E now, Tori? 

BOO YAH!


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 15, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> "_Whatchu gots to say about Easy E now, Tori?
> 
> BOO YAH!_"


You know, I've been searching YouTube for the perfect version of this, and I think I've found it. Yeah, definitely one of Eli's best performances yet. And, interestingly enough, on the heels of a sort-of so-so outing by Flacco and a rather pedestrian effort from Ryan.


I'm surprised there aren't more Dimmers posting in this forum as yet, given these upsets. I mean, if it weren't for a few boneheaded plays, we might've-well seen the Pats as the only favored team moving forward.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 15, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> GO GIANTS!!!!
> 
> That is all.
> :happy:









*Sweeter the 2nd time around- GO BIG BLUE* :happy: :happy: :happy:


----------



## ritz (Jan 15, 2012)

GreenBay Packer's it's over for you your season is done get out of here. Let's go G Men!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 16, 2012)

ritz said:


> GreenBay Packer's it's over for you your season is done get out of here. Let's go G Men!



*eye roll*

Sorry. I won't be kicked out of my own thread.

*GO 'NINERS.*


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 16, 2012)

mszwebs said:


> *eye roll*
> 
> Sorry. I won't be kicked out of my own thread.
> 
> *GO 'NINERS.*



No one would dare boot you from your own thread.
:bow:

But Bellzie-boo-boo...can't you see it in your heart to root for the Giants?

No?

Ok! Ok!

*backs away slowly*


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 16, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> No one would dare boot you from your own thread.
> :bow:
> 
> But Bellzie-boo-boo...can't you see it in your heart to root for the Giants?
> ...



I would have loved to seen the Lovely MsZwebs biceps wearing the NY Logo


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 16, 2012)

What a great day it is to be a NY Giants fan!! *GO BIG BLUE !!!* 

'Course yesterday morning was interesting when I went to the grocery store here in Green Bay wearing a NY Giants Michael Strahan #92 jersey. People were looking at me like I was the person who ran over their dog with my car or something. I can only imagine what their expressions would've been like AFTER the game. But I digress ....

Not only did the Giants beat the Packers, but the Packers beat the Packers. Between all of those dropped passes (eight, I think, but it seemed like more), the turnovers, unbelievable. I couldn't believe how sloppy they looked, they just didn't look sharp at all. And no matter how Coach McCarthy spinned it in the post-game press conference, you can't tell me that Hail Mary touchdown pass at the end of the first half wasn't demoralizing. C'mon now! 

And such horrible officiating at points. The Greg Jennings fumble that all of a sudden WASN'T a fumble. To quote former Cubs manager Lee Elia .... "my...f**king....ass!" I almost expected the other Packers fumbles to not be called fumbles after that whole debacle. And of course, the roughing the passer call on Osi for hitting Rodgers on the head. Really? Cause that's not what I saw or anyone else watching the game saw. 

Bad officiating aside, I'm glad the Giants came away with the win. Now they get to deal with San Fran, which boasts a great defense as well, but I gotta give the edge to the Giants for having the better offense. 

The way the Giants are going definitely reminds me of the 2007-2008 season. They are sparking at the right time, momentum is definitely on their side, and I can't see them not getting to the Super Bowl at this point, now that the Saints (& now the Packers) are eliminated.


----------



## mejix (Jan 16, 2012)

First Tebow, then the Packers. A productive weekend.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 16, 2012)

All three of my teams (Texans, Saints, Packers) got shown the door. Sumbitch!


----------



## Dansinfool (Jan 17, 2012)

All I can say is GOOOO GIANTS!
I hope the officials get there heads out of there ASS for this game.
Should be a good game otherwise. I smell Indy in our future.
So we shall see


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 19, 2012)

If the Patriots win this Sunday against the vaunted Baltimore defense...I want the Giants.

Lord Bellichick and Darth Brady want to strike back.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 19, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> If the Patriots win this Sunday against the vaunted Baltimore defense...I want the Giants.
> 
> Lord Bellichick and Darth Brady want to strike back.



Would make for a heck of a SB for sure ...

I was listening to one of the radio shows and this is how the potential match-ups ranked

1. Giants -Patriots
2. Baltimore -Giants
3. Patriots - SF 49ers
4. Baltimore - SF 49ers


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 20, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> Would make for a heck of a SB for sure ...
> 
> I was listening to one of the radio shows and this is how the potential match-ups ranked
> 
> ...



Baltimore - Giants, a Superbowl 35 rematch lol. Probably the same result too


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 21, 2012)

Spanky said:


> *snipped*
> 5. The Giants will be out of the playoffs this time next week. You know it, I know it, and Eli's tee time in Florida next week knows it.



I believe Eli's tee time has been put on hold for the foreseeable future. 

Go Giants!​
Go Giants!​
GO!​
GO!​
GO GIANTS!​
Sorry...can't resist a little taunting. 
:happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 21, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Baltimore - Giants, a Superbowl 35 rematch lol. Probably the same result too





*K*evin: would make for an interestingmatch-up -though - neither team is the same. Of course The Ravens would have to get past NE- a very tough task. Giants will have heck of a game with SF as well... 










NancyGirl74 said:


> I believe Eli's tee time has been put on hold for the foreseeable future.
> 
> Go Giants!​
> Go Giants!​
> ...



Very tempting .... will wait for now ...:happy:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 21, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> *K*evin: would make for an interestingmatch-up -though - neither team is the same. Of course The Ravens would have to get past NE- a very tough task. Giants will have heck of a game with SF as well...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shut down Ray Rice, shut down Baltimore....Patriots can do that, game over.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 21, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Shut down Ray Rice, shut down Baltimore....Patriots can do that, game over.



I'd have to agree with that ... it's not like Joe Flacco puts the fear of God in me or anything. Ray Rice IS their offense, I'd say.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 22, 2012)

First half is over and who would have thought the Patriots are winning a defensive struggle 13-10 and Flacco is outplaying Brady?

Oh and if the Patriots lose by a field goal, sitting on the ball with a minute left and 2 timeouts could probably get Bellichick fired.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 22, 2012)

Lucky......there is only one word for the game.....lucky!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 22, 2012)

"TheLambeau Leap is grandfathered in"

That's hilariously awesome.

OH. Before I forget...

GO NINERS!!!


----------



## mszwebs (Jan 22, 2012)

I seriously don't even know which Superbowl team I hate less in order to cheer for...


----------



## Mathias (Jan 22, 2012)

Is there a way they can both somehow lose?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 22, 2012)

*running in, hugging everyone* Yeah Baby! Where are Eli's trash talkers now?!?! Coughlin should have retired when?!?!? The less sucky team my ass!!!


Where's Spanky????


We're goin' to the Super Bowl! AGAIN!


GO GIANTS!!!!!!!!!!!​
:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:​


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 22, 2012)

Mathias said:


> Is there a way they can both somehow lose?



*NYUK ... only one Rex Ryan is allowed on the NFL Dims Board* :happy: :happy:







*
and at least these guys won a SuperBowl.... 
*


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 22, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> *running in, hugging everyone* Yeah Baby! Where are Eli's trash talkers now?!?! Coughlin should have retired when?!?!? The less sucky team my ass!!!
> 
> 
> Where's Spanky????
> ...








*
Game for the Ages ... Go Big Blue
*

*
I can imagine HOF Coach Bill Parcells must be pretty pleased to see how two of his former asst. from the Giant teams of '86 doing so well.... Wow both Championship games (AFC and NFC) decided by 3 points or less - certainly a first....
*






*1986 Giants - with Couglin and Bellichick*


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2012)

:::::decloaking::::::

I've been invited to join my family members on a road trip to Patriot's Place for the superbowl. I'm researching the comfort aspects of the whole misadventure super fatty wise, but I may just go.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll say this ... both games were definitely nail-biters! Glad the Giants pulled it off, and now they are back in the Super Bowl !!! Hell yeah! 

But I can only imagine how awful Billy Cundiff feels right now. I still can't believe that ball went wide-left like that. Or how about Lee Evans ... if he would've caught the ball in the end zone (well ... at least maintain possession), they would have likely won the game, barring some some of miracle. It never would have even had to come down to Cundiff.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> I'll say this ... both games were definitely nail-biters! Glad the Giants pulled it off, and now they are back in the Super Bowl !!! Hell yeah!
> 
> But I can only imagine how awful Billy Cundiff feels right now. I still can't believe that ball went wide-left like that. Or how about Lee Evans ... if he would've caught the ball in the end zone (well ... at least maintain possession), they would have likely won the game, barring some some of miracle. It never would have even had to come down to Cundiff.



Quite a few people expressed feeling badly for Cundiff on the commute in to work this morning. On the other hand, we sure had our fair share of slobs and no shows on the Patriots's side of things and nobody feels badly for any them, nor would they had they lost. A win is a win so I'm not complaining.


----------



## Mack27 (Jan 23, 2012)

[/url] IMAG0189 by MackTUTT, on Flickr[/IMG] I had fun at the Pats game yesterday. I didn't think Steven Tyler did as bad as everyone said with the national anthem. And Patriot's place for the Superbowl might be fun....hmmmm.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 23, 2012)

Mack27 said:


> [/url] IMAG0189 by MackTUTT, on Flickr[/IMG] I had fun at the Pats game yesterday. I didn't think Steven Tyler did as bad as everyone said with the national anthem. And Patriot's place for the Superbowl might be fun....hmmmm.



**gasps** YOU SUCK!! My gawd that looks like fun! So cool that you were there.


----------



## Spanky (Jan 23, 2012)

tonynyc said:


> *NYUK ... only one Rex Ryan is allowed on the NFL Dims Board* :happy: :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG

This is exactly how I felt yesterday evening. <minus the stupid sweater vest>

Stopping forward progress? That was a fripping strip and the Niners shoulda had the ball. Game. Over. Tuck rule all over again. Bull. Effing. Shit. 

This league sucks. <grumble, grumble>


----------



## Dansinfool (Jan 23, 2012)

It was a great day of football, well at least for the teams that won.
By the time the Giants went into over time I could hardly breath.
This was anybodys game and I'm glad we came out on top.
By the time I got home i felt like I was in the game LOL.
It should be an interesting Super Bowl........Giants ALL THE WAY!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 23, 2012)

Revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 23, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Revenge is a dish best served cold.



Oh they'll be comin' hungry, the Pats. I have no doubt about that. Once again it will come down to Defense. I know the Patsies have struggled with D but I think they'll be working hard for a win against the Giants. We're not the favorites but we're not the underdogs we were in 07 so we don't have that "we've got nothing to lose" with something to prove mentality. That could work against my boys. However, we have a much more mature Eli Manning and a nice assortment of show stopping receivers. I like our chances. This should be very, very interesting.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 23, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Oh they'll be comin' hungry, the Pats. I have no doubt about that. Once again it will come down to Defense. I know the Patsies have struggled with D but I think they'll be working hard for a win against the Giants. We're not the favorites but we're not the underdogs we were in 07 so we don't have that "we've got nothing to lose" with something to prove mentality. That could work against my boys. However, we have a much more mature Eli Manning and a nice assortment of show stopping receivers. I like our chances. This should be very, very interesting.



In 07 the Giants were playing with house money the same way they are now as in coming in with a 9-7 record, but the difference is (and I've read enough paper articles, magazines and books for proof) the Patriots were playing with a huge amount of pressure to go undefeated and it certainly affected the Patriots on the field. This time the Pats are the favorites but there's none of the extra hooplah surrounding them like "secret video camera footage" (I haven't forgotten Senator Spector's charade) or the pressure to go undefeated.

Not to mention the Pats best weapons are their short passing routes which is as close to impossible to defend as possible if Brady is on his game, the Giants don't have the personnel to defend a Gronk/Hernandez combo. In 07 the strength was NOT in the Benjamin Watson/Daniel Graham combo.

I'll be fair and say the Giants D is pretty scary and Victor Cruz is one of the best in the game, can't forget Eli Manning either. Still, both in 07 and earlier this year the Pats needed one defensive stop and couldn't get the job done. They say third time's the charm.


----------



## willowmoon (Jan 24, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Not to mention the Pats best weapons are their short passing routes which is as close to impossible to defend as possible if Brady is on his game, the Giants don't have the personnel to defend a Gronk/Hernandez combo. In 07 the strength was NOT in the Benjamin Watson/Daniel Graham combo.



True fact: Gronkowski is THE best tight end out there, quite possibly the most dominant tight end since Tony Gonzalez in his prime. The dude's a f**king beast. 

Kevin, you probably know this since you follow the Pats ... what's the status on his ankle situation?


----------



## KHayes666 (Jan 25, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> True fact: Gronkowski is THE best tight end out there, quite possibly the most dominant tight end since Tony Gonzalez in his prime. The dude's a f**king beast.
> 
> Kevin, you probably know this since you follow the Pats ... what's the status on his ankle situation?



Lord Belichick never discloses injury information. He could have a broken ankle and no one would know. He was on the field in the 4th quarter so he can't be hurt too bad. He's got 2 weeks to rest so I'd say he's going to be fine.


----------



## tonynyc (Jan 25, 2012)

KHayes666 said:


> Lord Belichick never discloses injury information. He could have a broken ankle and no one would know. He was on the field in the 4th quarter so he can't be hurt too bad. He's got 2 weeks to rest so I'd say he's going to be fine.



*And Lord Belichick learned from the Master... Bill Parcells *:bow: :bow:


----------



## Yakatori (Feb 5, 2012)

The Pats have activated new players Lousaka Polite (FB) and Cannon (Guard-drafted 7th round? recovering from non?-Hodgekins lymphoma) and Stevan Ridely (drafted 3rd round, inactive for AFC Championship game) over Kevin Faulk and Shane Vareen (drafted 2nd round). So, they definitely intend to try to pound the ball in order to wear out those Giants DE's. Or at least they intend for the Giants to think that...

For one game, Gronk will be fine. This is isn't going to be the type of game where even a healthy Gronkowski would be dominating from a passing stand-point. The ball is going to have to be spread around, to guys like Edelman and Ridley, and maybe Ocho....


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 5, 2012)

Woooo hoooo! Let's go, Giants!!


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 5, 2012)

Superbowls used to be one-sided blowouts more often than not. Now we've been having some really terrific ones. Each team deserved to win. What a game.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 5, 2012)

Webmaster said:


> Superbowls used to be one-sided blowouts more often than not. Now we've been having some really terrific ones. Each team deserved to win. What a game.



It was a good game...I was on edge for those last 9 seconds! Wooooo!


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 6, 2012)

The only good thing to come out of 2011 for me. I'm sorry you missed it, momma. Go Giants!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 6, 2012)

So... apparently there was a football game during that sweet Avengers trailer or something tonight?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 6, 2012)

Just put the couch over there by the big window. Aaaand...I think that lamp would look nice over here. 

What?

Just moving in. 2007 is now our summer home. 

CONGRATS BIG BLUE!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 6, 2012)

Welker dropping that pass was the same as Asante Samuel dropping the interception in 07.

Once that happened I knew the Giants were going to win. The guys at the bar were stunned when they saw I was right.

Congrats to the Giants, the luckiest team in the NFL. Then again, capitalizing on bonehead mistakes (the safety, Brady's 100 yard interception bomb, Welker's drop) is what great teams are supposed to do.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 6, 2012)

Spanky said:


> *Am I being accused of Welching on a bet? NEVER! I have until the end of the season.* Well the end of the Giants season which will be after the Packers 3rd or 4th possession.
> 
> I want to see Nancy's and Tony's confidence or blind love for their team by betting Zwebby SOMETHING. ANYTHING.
> 
> ...



The season is over except for tomorrow's parade for 
*The Super Bowl XLVI Champions The New Giants!* 

Hop to it Spankster - Nancy needs a picture for the wall of her summer home!

Huh? Whachoosay?

"<waiting with the crickets> "

:wubu: Much love and hugs to my Nancy :wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (Feb 6, 2012)

It definitely was a great game to watch, and I'm so happy the Giants won! Hell yeah!! But the Patriots definitely made it interesting and it really could have gone either way. 

And I was just now reading that Gisele Bündchen (Tom Brady's wife) was pretty much throwing the Patriots' receivers under the bus for how things turned out. 

Uh oh.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Feb 6, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> It definitely was a great game to watch, and I'm so happy the Giants won! Hell yeah!! But the Patriots definitely made it interesting and it really could have gone either way.
> 
> And I was just now reading that Gisele Bündchen (Tom Brady's wife) was pretty much throwing the Patriots' receivers under the bus for how things turned out.
> 
> Uh oh.



I was waiting for that...for the blame on the receivers, especially with the last two of 3 incompletes. What a poor sport, though. Can't blame the last one...they were surrounded lol


----------



## Dansinfool (Feb 6, 2012)

Im off to Met Life Stadium tomorrow once again to welcome the Super Bowl Champs... Whoo Hooo.
It was a good game and as usual nerve racking till the end.
Im just glad they won


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 6, 2012)

willowmoon said:


> And I was just now reading that Gisele Bündchen (Tom Brady's wife) was pretty much throwing the Patriots' receivers under the bus for how things turned out. Uh oh.



Goes to show that just because someone once was a supermodel doesn't necessarily mean they're particularly clever or possessed of exemplary judgement. 

Then again, she's only human, too. The way I read it was that she got annoyed at being heckled by Giants fans over Brady's game and pointed out that her husband could not throw the ball and catch it as well.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 6, 2012)

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I was waiting for that...for the blame on the receivers, especially with the last two of 3 incompletes. What a poor sport, though. Can't blame the last one...they were surrounded lol



Branch and Hernandez made big catches all day (and so did Welker earlier) so I'm not going to blame them on the last drive.

I can't stay mad at Welker since he's led the NFL in receptions since 2007 and has given his heart and soul for the team in that time.

Still, he catches that ball and its game over no question about it.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 6, 2012)

So as it were, this is payment of the one bet Nancy and Tony have ever won over me. The tie-breaker did it. Giants 29-16, Eagles 17-10. Giants +6. 

I was hoping this would be a cheer-me-up for Nancy especially after exiting the playoffs. Maybe Tony too. But instead, this is icing atop Nancy's fresh dozen cupcakes being slowly enjoyed all easy peasy in her "movin' on up" new NFL 2011 Thread townhouse in the sky right next to George and Weezy. The NFL 2007 thread was burned down to the ground by some snowball throwin' Iggles fans earlier in the year. 

So you have the pic I call "regular ass" and the one I like to call "giant ass". Unlike OWA thought, I did not welch, and unlike Nancy and Tony who use magic markers and half paragraphs trying to wax on about the greatness that almost was McNabb, this is an effort worthy of an Eagles fan that I have put forth. Duct tape, black mind you, with the inverted logo painstakingly cut out with a sharp razorblade and carefully transferred to wax paper for storage until the Giants lost to the Falcons.....uh the Packers ......ummmm uh the Niners.....wait, until they lost the Super Bowl...... :doh:, it was then transferred to my hair-ridden half-Italian ass, my Eagles lovin mother gave me, for pics. First hidden under some undapants and then with the undapants moved away to reveal the utter and total embarrassment that is the FRIGGIN NY LOGO. Ow! It burns! It burrrrrrrrrrrns! 

Note that removal was also painful in that duct tape likes to stick to hair. Owie. 

Paid in full (moon that is). You both are going down next year.  

View attachment regular_ass.jpg


View attachment giant_ass.jpg


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 6, 2012)

I knew you wouldn't welch Spanky. 

I just like having the opportunity to enjoy busting your chops as you have enjoyed, at the expense of Tony and our long-suffering-but-finally-rewarded Nancy, countless times over. 

Good work by the way (your mother's creation and the duct tape art adhered to it). :bow:

See you in August :happy:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 6, 2012)

Oh, that is indeed the the icing on cupcake that is my day and well worth the wait. Debt paid in full, dear Spanky...until next year.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 6, 2012)

And just so Tony sees that I remembered, I posted a normal pic of me on the Recent Pics Thread and let everyone know the winning bet pic was over on the NFL 2011 Thread. 

I didn't think an azz pic would be tasteful over there where people are not expecting it.

But then why would they expect it here? Ann Marie is probably warming up a fresh can of whoop ass and beans right now as I type. 

As for all of the hetero guys here talking NFL, I apologize for the pics. Nancy made me do it. 

Yuck. Ugh. :doh:


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 6, 2012)

OneWickedAngel said:


> :wubu: Much love and hugs to my Nancy :wubu:



:wubu: Hugs and love to you,too! I wish I could go to the parade! If you go give Eli a shout out for me. :happy:



KHayes666 said:


> Congrats to the Giants, the luckiest team in the NFL. Then again, capitalizing on bonehead mistakes (the safety, Brady's 100 yard interception bomb, Welker's drop) is what great teams are supposed to do.



Sorry, but I have to comment. First of all, I have no intensions of rubbing our victory in the noses of the Patriots. It was a tough game and a tough loss for them. HOWEVER, I'm so sick of people calling the Giants a lucky team, calling Eli a lucky QB. They are just as talented as any team out there. CLEARLY since we keep proving it. And Eli? Look at his numbers. He may not be the most emotive guy or the best looking QB or the biggest headline maker...but he does his job, does it well, and wins games. So, (this it not to you personally Kev, your comment was just the trigger) a big New York/New Jersey fuck you to all those who say otherwise. The proof is in the pudding. We win...

AGAIN!



Spanky said:


> As for all of the hetero guys here talking NFL, I apologize for the pics. Nancy made me do it.



No worries, Spanks. All the hetero chicks are thanking me right now.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 7, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> :
> Sorry, but I have to comment. First of all, I have no intensions of rubbing our victory in the noses of the Patriots. It was a tough game and a tough loss for them. HOWEVER, I'm so sick of people calling the Giants a lucky team, calling Eli a lucky QB. They are just as talented as any team out there. CLEARLY since we keep proving it. And Eli? Look at his numbers. He may not be the most emotive guy or the best looking QB or the biggest headline maker...but he does his job, does it well, and wins games. So, (this it not to you personally Kev, your comment was just the trigger) a big New York/New Jersey fuck you to all those who say otherwise. The proof is in the pudding. We win...
> 
> AGAIN!



You have to be lucky in order to win. Hell, where would have the Patriots been without the tuck rule, David Patten unconscious out of bounds or what if Cundiff makes the kick in the AFC title game? Hell what if the kid from the Niners doesn't fumble the ball or if Bernard Pollard doesn't take out The Gronk? To say there was no luck involved is absurd.

I'm not saying the Giants didn't deserve to win because they certainly did...but if Welker makes the catch the same way Asante Samuel makes the pick in 07 (or if Tyree doesn't make the catch) then you lose, simple as that.

Enjoy your luck and your talented team, you earned it.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 7, 2012)

Speaking to "where the Pats would be without....."

You forgot CHEATING.




Another point to ponder. The Pats have now tied the Vikings and the Bills for the highest number of Super Bowl losses. 






KHayes666 said:


> You have to be lucky in order to win. Hell, where would have the Patriots been without the tuck rule, David Patten unconscious out of bounds or what if Cundiff makes the kick in the AFC title game? Hell what if the kid from the Niners doesn't fumble the ball or if Bernard Pollard doesn't take out The Gronk? To say there was no luck involved is absurd.
> 
> I'm not saying the Giants didn't deserve to win because they certainly did...but if Welker makes the catch the same way Asante Samuel makes the pick in 07 (or if Tyree doesn't make the catch) then you lose, simple as that.
> 
> Enjoy your luck and your talented team, you earned it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 8, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Speaking to "where the Pats would be without....."
> 
> You forgot CHEATING.
> 
> Another point to ponder. The Pats have now tied the Vikings and the Bills for the highest number of Super Bowl losses.



What cheating? Oh you mean "spygate"? 

Taping sideline signals was LEGAL until before the 2007 season. It was common practice since every team including the precious Giants and Jets were doing it. The commissioner then issued a memo before the 07 season saying that it would no longer be legal, but Bellichick in his arrogance basically told the commish to fuck himself. So he continued to do it for that one game where Mangini tattletaled which started up the whole spygate (notice how he hasn't gotten a coaching job since being shitcanned in Cleveland, you don't rat out your fellow coaches).

Actually, the best part was after the Patriots were "caught" the camera-free Patriots ripped off 17 wins in a row. Then the fans complained they were running it up on those poor, angelic teams that in reality were taping signals like the Patriots were for years before. I'll never forget the Chargers and their fans running their mouths before week 2 saying its a "revenge game" because they lost the previous playoff game. With all the world against them, the Pats went out and totally humiliated the Chargers 38-14 or something like that. 

So if the Patriots "cheated" to win Superbowls then so did the Buccaneers, Steelers and Colts.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 11, 2012)

Spanky said:


> And just so Tony sees that I remembered, I posted a normal pic of me on the Recent Pics Thread and let everyone know the winning bet pic was over on the NFL 2011 Thread.
> 
> I didn't think an azz pic would be tasteful over there where people are not expecting it.
> 
> ...



*Well Spanks - you kept up to the bargain - :bow: :bow:*



KHayes666 said:


> What cheating? Oh you mean "spygate"?
> 
> Taping sideline signals was LEGAL until before the 2007 season. It was common practice since every team including the precious Giants and Jets were doing it. The commissioner then issued a memo before the 07 season saying that it would no longer be legal, but Bellichick in his arrogance basically told the commish to fuck himself. So he continued to do it for that one game where Mangini tattletaled which started up the whole spygate (notice how he hasn't gotten a coaching job since being shitcanned in Cleveland, you don't rat out your fellow coaches).
> 
> ...



*
Bellichick hasn't exactly made much friends - wonder if he'll suffer the same fate as Parcells when it comes to the first time vote into the HOF...
*



KHayes666 said:


> You have to be lucky in order to win. Hell, where would have the Patriots been without the tuck rule, David Patten unconscious out of bounds or what if Cundiff makes the kick in the AFC title game? Hell what if the kid from the Niners doesn't fumble the ball or if Bernard Pollard doesn't take out The Gronk? To say there was no luck involved is absurd.
> 
> I'm not saying the Giants didn't deserve to win because they certainly did...but if Welker makes the catch the same way Asante Samuel makes the pick in 07 (or if Tyree doesn't make the catch) then you lose, simple as that.
> 
> Enjoy your luck and your talented team, you earned it.



*
Both teams had luck on their side to make it to the big dance- it will be interesting to see what happens during the off season
*


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 11, 2012)

*What a great way to close the 2011 NFL Thread than to post pics from the NY Giants SuperBowl Rally from Lower Manhattan - took some pics of the crowd around noontime - the Parade was over at this point-but the crowd stood around to watch the Ceremonies from City Hall *








Side Street Near B'Way (Not to Far from City Hall) 






On Broadway - across from City Hall - Start of Ceremonies on the Jumbo Screen






Standing at the Parade Route


*GO GIANTS !!!! *


----------



## Spanky (Feb 13, 2012)

Zwebby? Honey? It is freakin' February 13th and we are still wallowing in the now filthy urine smelling subway that is New York, the Giants and the NFL 2011 Thread. 

Nancy is planning to move her boxes over from the NFL 2007 Thread and set up shop here. I heard she has a new oven for cookies and cupcakes laced with special things to make people believe in her Giants. 

Since you aren't around anymore and prolly holed up in your gift from heaven NFL 2010 Thread, maybe you can wander out your now worn out thread and forgotten Super Bowl to birth another one of these slowly dying interest corners of the Dims world. We should call it, uh......hmmmm, maybe the NFL 2012 Thread?

Me? With no thread to speak of, I will be hanging out in the box with the Fridgidare logo on the side, along with the Lions, Panthers, Jaguars, Cardinals, Browns, Falcons, Titans, Vikings, Chargers, Seahawks, Texans, Bills, and Bengals. We are the 43%. Damn it.

Heh, Giants won't even win the division next year.......But we can take that up in the next thread. 

When you have pics of my old cranky ass and Tony smiling at a NY Giants Superbowl parade, people will be crying and throwing up at the same time hanging around here. 

We can't have this. Gisele is pissed and she plans on letting everyone know about it, so far she has blamed everyone but you for this oversight. 

Thank you, Zwebbster. 

Spanky


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 13, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Zwebby? Honey? It is freakin' February 13th and we are still wallowing in the now filthy urine smelling subway that is New York, the Giants and the NFL 2011 Thread.
> 
> Nancy is planning to move her boxes over from the NFL 2007 Thread and set up shop here. I heard she has a new oven for cookies and cupcakes laced with special things to make people believe in her Giants.
> 
> ...



This is why I love the NFL Dims thread...   

*GO GIANTS !!!!!!*


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 14, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Zwebby? Honey? It is freakin' February 13th and we are still wallowing in the now filthy urine smelling subway that is New York, the Giants and the NFL 2011 Thread.
> 
> Nancy is planning to move her boxes over from the NFL 2007 Thread and set up shop here. I heard she has a new oven for cookies and cupcakes laced with special things to make people believe in her Giants.
> 
> ...



Chill out, Spankster.

I shall birth my 2012 thread soon enough, old man.

Soooooon enough.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 14, 2012)

First of all....

Tony! I'm soooo jealous! I hope you had a blast!

Second of all....

Yeah, Spanky! Some of us are still basking here! 

*basks*

Not to mention all the furniture that needs to be arrange. Don't get me started on the boxes of knickknacks and Giants memorabilia that still needs to be unpacked. Also there is a certain picture that needs to be framed and hung in just the right place. I'm thinking in the main entrance...

Oh! And we've decided to lease out 2007 for anyone who wants a taste of past glory. Spanks, I'll put your name on the short list, shall I?

Anyhoo, don't rush the Bellzie-boo-boo, Spanky. The birthing process takes time. 


PS...The cookies are warm and delicious. Anybody want one?


----------



## Spanky (Feb 15, 2012)

Okay, I really could use a damn cookie......but NO! Second, I don't get any ass pic love from Zwebby? Nothing? Damn. I must be getting old.


----------



## mszwebs (Feb 16, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Okay, I really could use a damn cookie......but NO! Second, I don't get any ass pic love from Zwebby? Nothing? Damn. I must be getting old.



Oh stop, whiny ass. It was an awesome picture lol.

I just figured since it was for the Giants fans in the group, I would let them bask.

Begging for compliments. Geeze. 

I'd say how the mighty have fallen, I don't really think that old Still Ringless Dream Team of yours had toooo far to go.

Ouch. That one even stung ME lol.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Feb 16, 2012)

mszwebs said:


> Oh stop, whiny ass. It was an awesome picture lol.
> 
> I just figured since it was for the Giants fans in the group, I would let them bask.



Spanky probably doesn't know this but Super Bowl basking rights carry on for at least 5 years. I still have a year left over from '07! 



mszwebs said:


> Begging for compliments. Geeze.
> 
> I'd say how the mighty have fallen, I don't really think that old Still Ringless Dream Team of yours had toooo far to go.
> 
> Ouch. That one even stung ME lol.



Oooo...that had to hurt.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> First of all....
> 
> Tony! I'm soooo jealous! I hope you had a blast!
> 
> ...



**Sigh** Yes, I'd like a cookie. Still hate the Giants though.


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 20, 2012)

Spanky said:


> Okay, I really could use a damn cookie......but NO! Second, I don't get any ass pic love from Zwebby? Nothing? Damn. I must be getting old.





Mathias said:


> **Sigh** Yes, I'd like a cookie. Still hate the Giants though.



*W*hat's all this talk of "cookies" no more Pickle Juice or Philly Cheesesteaks????????






Some Happy Iggles Fans loving the Luvable Losers :happy: :happy:

*50 years and counting .......*


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 20, 2012)

NancyGirl74 said:


> Spanky probably doesn't know this but Super Bowl basking rights carry on for at least 5 years. I still have a year left over from '07!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooo...that had to hurt.



*A*nd don't forget some of the vintage stuff awaits your enjoyment as well....


----------



## mszwebs (Mar 6, 2012)

Ouch.

This thread weighed a little more than previous years.

Possibly the Giant egos 


Meh. Anyway...2012 has been birthed.


----------

